# ذكرياتى مع الدراسات العليا



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2017)

*ذكرياتى مع الدراسات العليا ​*





:smil12::smil12::smil12:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2017)

*سأكتب فى هذا الموضوع ذكرياتى فى الماجستير و الدكتوراه 

يمكن حد يستفاد

________________

تخرجت من الجامعة و حصلت على ترتيب : الرابع على الدفعة جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف

كنت بأطلع كل سنة : التانية على الدفعة 

فى سنة تالتة جاء لى دكتور مادة الخرسانة فى اللجنة (إمتحان آخر السنة)

و سألنى : إنتِ إيرينى فلان 

قولت أيوة 

قال : صفر أعمال سنة يا باشمهندسة _ إنتِ ما سلمتيش ولا شيت 

إزاى ؟؟

شوفى المعيد بتاعك 

روحت للمعيد بعد اللجنة 

فقال : معلش نسيت أرصد درجاتك 

طب ح تسلمها للدكتور إمتى ؟؟

النهاردة (إن شاء الله)


_____________________________________________________

و لم يرصد شيئا

أعمال السنة كانت 40% 

نجحت فى المادة ديه بمقبول طبعا

و طلعت فى سنة تالتة : التاسعة على الدفعة 

فهمت المغزى نوعًا ما (مش عايزنى أبقى كادر جامعة)

ترتيبى فى سنة رابعة كان : الأول 

لكن الترتيب التراكمى للخمسة سنوات كان : الرابع

يتبع *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2017)

*لم أفكر فى الدراسات العليا نهائى 

فقد فهمت الدرس

فلا داعى للتعب و المجهود

___________

عملت فى أحد المكاتب الهندسية المشهورة بالاسكندرية 

صاحب المكتب إسمه : نون (إسم مجازى ح نرجع له فى الذكريات)

راجل أكبر من أبوية ب 8 سنوات 

سُنحت لى ثلاثة مرات منحة للدراسة فى واشنطن 

لكن أمى رفضت بشدة و أنا (غبية) لم أقدر على زعلها 

فلم أسافر 

و قعدت بأة أشوف عرسان رايحة و عرسان جاية و خطوبات و فك خطوبات 

و جوازة سواد 

و بعديها خلفت الولة ابنى دا 

المهم 

زادت حدة المشاكل الزوجية : الى أبواب المحاكم 

الأمر الذى جعل أبى يقول لى : ماتسلى وقتك و تبدأى تعملى ماجستير؟؟ طول عمرك متفوقة 

هو الماجستير تسلية يا بابا (أبوية)

يا ستى إتسلى _ إشغلى بالك فى حاجة مفيدة _ كفاية الل ضاع من عمرك مع عرسان الغبرة 

الحقيقة قدمت فعلا فى الكلية 

و بدأت فعلا الماجستير

يتبع

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2017)

*نسيت أقولكم إنى إشتغلت فى إحدى الشركات الكبرى قبل ما اتجوز 

لكن الشركة ديه حاليا وقعت من ضمن الشركات الل وقعوا فى موضوع الخصخصة

مش موضوعنا دلوقتى

نرجع للماجستير

عليك 6 مواد + موضوع الرسالة + بحث يتم نشره فى مجلة الكلية 

أول سنة فى الماجستير 

(كان إبنى عمره 9 شهور - لسة بيرضع يعنى)

دخلت ال 6 مواد جبت فيهم ما بين تقدير إمتياز و جيد جدا 

تانى سنة 

لم أخطو خطوة واحدة لعمل أى شىء فى الماجستير 

و لم أحاول أصلا أن أعمل شيئا 

كانت جلسات المحاكم و المجلس الاكليركى كافية لشغل الوقت و البال أيضا 

تالت سنة فى الماجستير 

فوق دماغى 3 مشرفين

2 منهم : أستاذ دكتور

و واحد : دكتور لسة ما أخدش الاستاذية و أكبر منى ب 5 سنوات و هو دا المشرف الل بتتعامل معاه طول الماجستير

الثلاثة كانوا ليهم نفس الحجرة فى الكلية 

ذهبت الى ذاك المشرف طالبة البدء فى العمل 

فأعطانى رسالة ماجستير و قال لى إقريها و تعالى قولى لى فهمتى إيه ؟؟

قرأتها فى شهر و إتصلت بيه 

أقابل حضرتك إمتى ؟؟

تعالى يوم كذا الساعة كذا 

روحت له مكتبه بالكلية قبل الميعاد بحوالى نصف ساعة 

فوجدته بمكتبه

خبطت على الباب عشان أدخل 

شاور لى بإصبعه الصغير للخروج خارج الحجرة 

إنتى جاية ليه بدرى _ معادك كمان نص ساعة

وقفت برة : نص ساعة 

و خبطت تانى 

شايفانى فاضى ؟؟ لما أخلص شغلى ح أنادى عليكى 

فضلت واقفة 3 ساعات و أخيرا خرج من الحجرة 

و قال : إيه دا ؟ إنتِ لسة واقفة ؟ بأحسبك مشيتى 

و راح لغاية دورة الماية _ غاب حوالى ربع ساعة و رجع 

و دخل حجرته مرة تانية 

ثم فوجئت بأساتذة الكلية يلبسون شباشب فى أرجلهم و يدخلون واحدا تلو الآخر فى حجرة المشرفين 

و بدأت الصلاة 

اللاااااااااااااااااااااااه أكبااااااااااااااااااااار 

بعد ما خلصت الصلاة كل واحد راح حجرته بعد ما كل واحد قعد يضحك مع الثانى 

و أنا كل دا واقفة برة 

و أخيرا المشرف الكبير قال للمشرف الصغير : ما تدخلها يا بنى 

أه صحيح (بإبتسامة ساخرة) إتفضلى يا باشمهندسة 

دخلت الحجرة و قولت له : قرأت الرسالة و مضمونها كذا كذا 

بس كدة ؟؟

أيوة بس كدة 

هو دا الل عمله ؟؟

أيوة هو دا الل عمله 

متأكدة ؟؟

أيوة طبعا 

و كنت واقفة واثقة فى نفسى و على وجهى علامات الجدية 

طب يا باشمهندسة : إنتى قرأتى ال recommendations

أيوة قرأتها و هو بيوصى و بيقول : الل ييجى بعدى يعمل كيت و كيت

طب يا باشمهندسة أنا عايزك تعملى كيت و كيت ديه على برنامج كذا كذا 

فين البرنامج دا ؟؟

ما اعرفش

أجيبه منين طيب ؟؟

إسالى دكتور فلان 

ممكن نمرة تليفونه ؟؟

إتفضلى 

و شكرته و مشيت 

يتبع



*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> الأمر الذى جعل أبى يقول لى : ماتسلى وقتك و تبدأى تعملى ماجستير؟؟ طول عمرك متفوقة
> ​*







​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أكتوبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​



*الماجستير كان أيام حبيبك حسنى :smil12:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أكتوبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الماجستير كان أيام حبيبك حسنى :smil12:
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]سيبك من حبايبي ناو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم عودة للبسمة والضحك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدل سيرة داعش وشيخ الأزهر والسياسة 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متابع متابعة السنجاب لثمرة البندق[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أكتوبر 2017)

*إتصلت بالدكتور فلان 

قال لى تعالى لى المكتب (فى الكلية) يوم كذا - الساعة كذا 

عشان تاخدى ال cd الل عليها البرنامج

و بالفعل روحت له 

كنت متوقعة أتذنب زى ما عمل فيا المشرف 

خبطت على الباب _ أنا المهندسة إيرينى الل كلمت حضرتك فى التليفون 

أهلا أهلا يا باشمهندسة _ إتفضلى 

شكرا 

ال cd أهوه 

هو البرنامج دا فيه حد بيدرسه أو ليه كورسات فى أى حتة ؟؟

لا 

أومال أنا ح أفهمه إزاى ؟؟ :dntknw:

دا ليه manual و tutorial  فى ال cd حتفهميه ما تقلقيش

أخدت ال cd و شكرته طبعا 

روحت البيت 

نزلت البرنامج على الكمبيوتر 

و قعدت أقرا فى ال  manual و tutorial  

و جربت الأمثلة المحلولة 

و عرفت أعملها 

برنامج رخم رخااااااااااااااامة ما حصلتش 

البرنامج إسمه ANSYS

كنت محتاسة جدا فيه 

مطلوب منى أعمل finite element model لعمود بقطاع محدد و بشكل محدد و المفروض إنى أحط عليه أحمال محددة تطلع نفس النتائج المعملية لأحد الباحثين 

لم يكن الأمر بالسهولة التى تجدونها فى السطور المكتوبة 

الأمر كان صعب جدا (بالنسبة ليا) :new2:

حاولت مرارًا و تكرارًا إلى أن وصلت للهدف :smil12: و حققت النتائج المطلوبة بالظبط

هذه المحاولات : أخدت سنة شغل 

بدأت سنة رابعة ماجستير

يتبع*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أكتوبر 2017)

*سنة رابعة ماجستير

إتصلت بالمشرف إياه عشان أحدد معاه معاد لمقابلته فى الكلية 

فقال تعالى يوم كذا الساعة كذا 

روحت الكلية قبل المعاد بنصف ساعة 

ما خبطش على الباب لغاية لما جه المعاد بالظبط 

خبطت على الباب 

يعنى يا باشمهندسة واقفة برة نص ساعة و ما تدخليش 

و لما بدأت اشتغل جاية تدخلى ؟؟

إستنى برة لما أخلص شغل 

إسنتيت 

وتمر الساعات _ طلبة داخلة و طلبة طالعة 

و دكاترة داخلة و دكاترة طالعة 

تعبت جدا من الواقفة (خارج المكتب) (فى الممر)

سندت على الحائط 

أتذكر أنى إنتظرته يومها أربعة ساعات كاملة 

و بعد أن إنتهى عمله 

طلع لى و قال : عايزة إيه ؟؟ إحنا ح نشوفك فى السنة مرة ؟؟ 

كنت بأعمل ال model الل حضرتك طلبته _ أعمل إيه بعد كدة ؟؟

عملتيه يعنى ؟؟

ورينى طيب النتائج 

إتفضل 

أه طيب إعملى تحميل على model بالشكل الفلانى و طلعى نتائج و تعالى لى 

روحت البيت 

حملت العمود و طلعت النتائج و طبعتها 

إتصلت بيه تانى يوم 

أقابل حضرتك إمتى ؟؟

إيه دا ؟! خلصتى ؟؟ 

أه خلصت 

تعالى يوم كذا الساعة كذا 

و تكررت كل مقابلة بهذا الشكل المهين 

كنت فى سنة رابعة شدة حيلى عل الآخر 

خلصت الموضوع فى تلات شهور 

قال لى طب إبدأى إكتبى فى الرسالة

بدأت فعلا أكتب 

موضوع الكتابة أخد منى حوالى تلات شهور 

روحت و قابلته و أنا شايلة الرسالة 

برضوا نفس الموقف المهين 

ما عجبتهوش طريقة الكتابة و نصح بتعديلات معينة 

نفذتها 

فى نهاية السنة الرابعة كانت الرسالة خالصة مخلصة 

قولت له : طب يا دكتور إيه الل معطل المناقشة ؟؟

تناقشى فى السنة الرابعة ؟؟

لسة يا باشمهندسة لسة

لسة إيه ؟؟

لسة فيه حاجات ح أطلبها منك






يتبع



*​


----------



## gaser2 (31 أكتوبر 2017)

دوّرت في جوجل صور لبرنامج ANSYS  وشوفت صور جميلة جدّاً ،هو ANSYS بيصمم الحاجات دي ،إنت كدا باشمهندسة بجد يا إيريني:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]مش قادر أفهم ولا أستوعب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاي بني آدم يتعمد إذلال غيره من طلبة العلم ويستلذه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد غير معنى الغيرة من أنك تكوني على نفس درجته العلمية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو يمكن مُعقد من صغره أو عقدوه في حياته فبيطلع عقده عليكي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:t33: ( مايصحش كدة ) :t33:[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أكتوبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش قادر أفهم ولا أستوعب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أزاي بني آدم يتعمد إذلال غيره من طلبة العلم ويستلذه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد غير معنى الغيرة من أنك تكوني على نفس درجته العلمية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو يمكن مُعقد من صغره أو عقدوه في حياته فبيطلع عقده عليكي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:t33: ( مايصحش كدة ) :t33:[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]



*إصطبر

لسة التقيل جاى 

:w00t:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أكتوبر 2017)

*

بدأت السنة الخامسة ماجستير

إبنى دخل KG1 عمره 4سنوات و تسعة أشهر

كل ما تم فى هذه السنة هو : اللا شىء 

هاتى الكلمة ديه يمين _ لا هاتيها شمال 

ضيفى البحث دا فى الرسالة و شيلى دا 

إعملى ال chart ديه بالأحمر _ لا بالأخضر _ بلاش ألوان أحسن 

خلى مجموعة ال charts ديه فى صفحة واحدة 

لا خليهم فى صفحتين 

لا تلاتة 

و هكذا 

ثم بدأت السنة السادسة 

و إبنى دخل KG2 و بقى عمره 5 سنين و 9 شهور

بدأت أنا أتوتر جدا جدا 

لو ما ناقشت السنة ديه : خلاص بح ما فيش ماجستير 

أخدت معاد من الدكتور المشرف عشان أقابله فى الكلية 

وبالصدفة : المشرفين التلاتة كانوا موجودين 

دخلت من غير ما أخبط و قعدت عل الكرسى الل قدام مكتب أحدهم

و كانوا بيعملولى إجراءات مد للسنة السادسة ليا

بدا عليا ملامح التوتر 

و طلبت منهم يناقشونى السنة ديه كفاية كدة و ما فيش داعى للتأجيل 

رد ساعتها المشرف الل ذل أيمانات الل جابونى

إزاى يعنى؟  أنا ح اعملك مد للسنة السابعة السنة الل جاية ان شاء الله

أنا عايزك تضيفى كذا كذا على الmodel الل إنتى عاملاه 

دا شغل كبير يا دكتور و حياخد وقت 

و ماله ؟ ما تاخدى وقتك 

ليه ؟ ما نحطها فى ال recommendation و الل بعدى يعملها ؟؟

رد المشرف الكبير إنتى لمضة أوى ما تعملى الل بيقولك عليه 

رد المشرف الصغير و قال خلاص مش ح تلحق تخلص السنة ديه 

ح نعملها السنة الل جاية مد للسنة السابعة 

رد المشرف الكبير : لا مش ح ينفع مد للسنة السابعة 

هو الل إحنا بنعمله دا آخر مد ليها يا إما ما تناقشهاش

رد المشرف الصغير و هى ح تلحق تخلص ؟؟ خلاص بأة يا إيرينى الكورة فى ملعبك

قولت له ح أخلصها فى شهر يا دكتور _ ح أتفرغ و ح أخلصها 

أه صحيح : إبقى ضيفى الكود البريطانى ضمن ال literature review

فين الكود البريطانى ؟؟

دورى عليه على النت _ أنا مالى 

______________________

قعدوا يملوا الورق الخاص بمد السنة السادسة ليا 

و كتبوا انى خلصت 90% من الرسالة 

جه الدكتور الصغير عمل بالكوريكتور على 9 و كتبها 7 وقال لا لا لا نكتب 70% 

الدكتور الكبير : يعنى 5 سنين بتعمل 70% و فى سنة 30% ؟؟ مش منطقى 

الدكتور الصغير : خليها 80% و أمرنا لله _ و انا الل ح أكتب البحث

عملوا بالكوريكتور تانى فوق رقم 7 و خلوه 8 

الغيظ كان راكبنى و هم بيسلمونى لبعض كدة 

و قولت : ما تجيبوا ورقة تانية أحسن _ ح تروح الورقة الجامعة _ يقولوا إيه ؟ المشرفين مش عارفين الطلبة بتوعهم خلصوا لغاية فين ؟!

بصوا لى هم التلاتة بغيظ 

بصيت لهم و قولت لهم : الحق عليا 

روحت البيت و أنا ورايا واااااااااااااجب كبير 

يتبع


*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أكتوبر 2017)

يا حرام
وانتي سكتي علي الغيظ دة ازاي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 نوفمبر 2017)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا حرام
> وانتي سكتي علي الغيظ دة ازاي



*فى إيدى أعمل إيه ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 نوفمبر 2017)

*خلصت الطلب الل المشرف طلبه منى 

و عملت له chapter مخصوص فى الرسالة 

الموضوع أخد منى شهر شغل (اعتكاف)

اتصلت بيه عشان أقابله أوريله شغلى 

تعالى يوم كذا الساعة كذا 

روحت الكلية قبل المعاد بنص ساعة 

لاقيته موجود 

دخلت المكتب من غير ما أخبط 

صباح الخير _ شغلى أهوه _ تؤمر بحاجة تانية ؟؟

حط القلم فى بؤه و رفع حاجب و نزل التانى و قعد يفر فى الورق 

و قال 

طب إبعتى لى شغلك عل الميل 

حاضر _ طب و بعدين ؟؟

أنا الل ح اتصل بيكى 

طيب

بعت الشغل فى يومها 

هو إتصل بيا بعد شهر تقريبا 

تعالى لى المكتب فى الكلية يوم كذا الساعة كذا 

روحت الكلية لاقيت مكتبه مقفول 

طلبت من المعاون فتح الباب عشان ح أدخل أستناه جوة 

المعاون بص لى كدة باستغراب 

قولت له فيه إيه ؟! عندى معاد معاه _ أستناه فى الكوريدور يعنى ؟؟

ففتح الباب

قعدت فى المكتب مستنياه 

جاء المشرف التانى و بعدين جاء المشرف الكبير 

و أخيرا جاء الباشا الصغير 

جاى و معاه بحث فيه ملخص الرسالة بتاعتى 

مكتوب عليه إسماؤنا إحنا الأربعة 

و قال : خدى راجعى الأرقام بس

فقعدت أشطب على أرقام بالهبل و عدلتهم كلهم 

قال لى : هو إنتى فاكرة الأرقام من غير ما ترجعى للرسالة 

طبعا فاكراها : دا أنا عشت فيها 

أنا ما بأنساش أصلى و هى ديه مشكلتى فى الحياة 

كدة مش فاضل غير على المناقشة 

فقال : لما البحث يتنشر الأول 

دا فى مجلة الكلية يا دكتور _ مش قصة _ ح يتنشر فى شهر

سكتوا كلهم 

قولت لهم ح أستنى منكم مكالمة تليفونية لتحديد معاد المناقشة 

فطلبوا منى طبع الرسالة 6 نسخ 

كل واحد فيهم ح ياخد نسخة + نسخة للممتحن اللى من جوة الجامعة + نسخة للمتحن الل جاى من الجامعة التانية + نسخة للسكرتارية 

حاضر 

طبعت 7 نسخ تانى يوم (عشان يبقى فيه واحدة ليا)

تانى يوم على طول نسخة للسكرتارية

و طلبت من المعاون فتح باب مكتبهم 


دخلت حطيت لكل واحد نسخته على مكتبه 

و اتصلت بالباشا الصغير 

أنا طبعت الرسالة و حطيتها على مكاتبكم 

لا هاتى لى النسخة بتاعتى فى مكتبى الخاص 

أجى لك إمتى ؟ 

يوم كذا الساعة كذا

روحت و أخدت معايا إبنى عشان ما يتحاورش معايا كتير و يجنن أهلى 

الولة لوحده قادر على تطفيش الدكتور من مكتبه :w00t:

أنا قولت خلينى أواجه البارد بالل أبرد منه

هو شاف إبنى 

إيه دا إبنك ؟؟

أيوه _ تصدق إنى بدأت الماجستير و هو بيرضع ؟؟

يتبع


​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 نوفمبر 2017)

*بعد الموقف دا بحوالى أسبوعين تلاتة 

الولة إبنى جاله دور جامد جدا (نزلة شعبية ربوية)

كان عمره وقتها 6 سنين و3 شهور

درجة حرارته عليت جدا وصلت ل 40.50

كنت مرعوبة لاحسن تكون إنفلونزا الطيور 

لأن كان حكاية الانفلوانزا ديه عليها كلام كتير أيامها

و الل خضنى أكتر

إن زميلتى فى العمل : أولادها الاتنين أخدوا إنفلوانزا الطيور و اتحجزوا فى مستشفى الحميات 

كنت مرعووووووبة 

طبعا وديته لدكتور 

طمنى و قال لا ديه نزلة شعبية ربوية 

و كتب أدوية _ و كمان لازم ياخد إستنشاق بالجهاز الخاص بالاستنشاق

فى عز الخوتة ديه 

اتصلت واحدة على الموبايل

هالووووو _ المهندسة إيرينى ؟

أيوة _ مين معايا ؟

أنا المهندسة فلانة أنا جاية من طرف الدكتور فلان (المشرف الصغير)

أهلا وسهلا 

أنا من ليبيا و بأعمل ماجستير هنا 

دا مصر نورت 

أنا خلصت الست مواد بتاعتى و بأبدأ فى الرسالة 

أها 

دكتور فلان بيقولك : إبعتى لى الرسالة بتاعتك على الميل 

ليه ؟؟

ح تبقى رسالة إسترشادية للرسالة بتاعتى 

بس أنا لسة ما ناقشتش _ إزاى تاخدى الرسالة soft copy ??

أه و كمان بيقولك إنك تعلمينى برنامج ال ANSYS 

أعلمك ال ANSYS من عينى حاضر _ لكن الرسالة !

ممكن أقابلك بكرة فى الكلية 

أقابلك الاسبوع الل جاى فى الكلية يوم كذا الساعة كذا عشان إبنى مريض جدا و مش ح أقدر أسيبه بكرة و الل انتى عايزاه _ أنا تحت أمرك

شكرا 

العفو _ مع السلامة 

مع السلامة

________________

بعدها بخمس دقايق بالظبط 

إتصل بيا الدكتور المشرف الصغير 

و صوته يجيب آخر الدنيا 

و قال : طبعا إنتى بتحسبى إنى ح أديها رسالتك تناقشها هى و إنتى لاة 

أنا حسبت حاجة ؟؟ _ هو حضرتك بتحاسبنى على الل ما قولتوش ؟؟

ما فيش ماجستير يا باشمهندسة 

رديت عليه و قولت له : اللى يريحك إعمله 

وقفل السكة فى وشى 

يتبع


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 نوفمبر 2017)

*بعدها بأسبوع روحت الكلية فى المعاد الل اتفقت عليه مع المهندسة الليبية 

أعطيتها النسخة الل كنت طابعاها لنفسى من رسالة الماجستير بتاعتى (لأنى كنت مقتنعة إنى مش ح أناقش خلاص بأة)

و جبت معايا نسخة على cd من برنامج ال ANSYS و أعطيتها لها

كانت هى جايبة معاها اللاب توب بتاعها 

و طلبت منى أحمل لها البرنامج 

حملته لها 

و قالت لى ممكن تفهمينى البرنامج دا بيشتغل إزاى ؟؟

فهمتها 

و إديتها كمان فايل من الفايلات الل أنا عاملاها 

و علمتها عليه خطوة خطوة 

تقريبا هى لما روحت البيت كانت نسيت كل حاجة 

اتصلت بيا و قالت لى محتاجة أقابلك تانى مش عارفة أشتغل عل البرنامج

فكتبت لها الخطوات الل ح تعملها على ورق فلوسكاب

و دبستهم بطريقة شيك 

و قابلتها تانى يوم و سلمتها الورق 

قالت لى معلش معلش إعملى معايا ال model تانى 

حاضر 

قعدت معاها حوالى 6 ساعات لغاية لما فهمت 

و قعدت معاها حوالى أربع مرات تانية عشان هى كانت محتاسة فى شوية حاجات 

ما سيبتهاش غير و هى فاهمة البرنامج كويس جدا 

شكرتنى جدا جدا 

و قالت لى ما قابلت حد مثلك فى حياتى 

شكرتها على الاطراء 

و مشيت و لم نتقابل مرة أخرى 

___________

بعدها بكام يوم 

ترن ترن 

ألو _ المهندسة إيرينى ؟

أيوة مين معايا ؟؟

أنا المهندسة فلانة من طرف الدكتور فلان (المشرف الصغير)

أهلا يا باشمهندسة 

كنت عايزاكى تفهمينى برنامج ال ANSYS و تحمليهولى على اللاب مش عارفة أحمله 

حاضر - نتقابل إمتى ؟

نتقابل فى مكتب الدكتور فلان (المشرف) الساعة كذا يوم كذا 

حاضر 

__________

روحت قابلتها هناك (ما كانش فيه ولا مشرف) و حملت لها البرنامج و علمتها إزاى تعمل شغل عليه 

شكرتنى 

فقومت عشان أمشى

دخل التلاتة المشرفين (جايين مع بعض)

سلمت عليهم : إزيك يا دكتور فلان _ إزيك يا علان _ إزيك يا تفلان 

الحمد لله

كنت بأتكلم و أنا ماشية رايحة ناحية الباب 

كان فاضل 5 شهور و اتشطب رسمى من الكلية 

و يتكتب فيا تقرير : غير قادرة على إتمام الماجستير

كنت معجونة بالاحباط و التشاؤم وملامح وجهى باين عليها الحزن الشديد

خلاص التعب راح

لاقيت الدكتور المشرف الصغير بيكلمنى 

انتى ماشية و لا ايه ؟؟

حضرتك عايزنى فى حاجة ؟؟

أنا ح أعملك مد سنة سابعة 

مش قولتوا ما ينفعش ؟؟

فى إمكانك تاخدى أجازة رعاية طفل 

يتبع

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 نوفمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *اتصلت واحدة على الموبايل
> هالووووو _ المهندسة إيرينى ؟
> أيوة _ مين معايا ؟
> أنا المهندسة فلانة أنا جاية من طرف الدكتور فلان (المشرف الصغير)
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]و مش عايزاه يلغي لك الماجستير ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دي بتقولك هالوووو ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان لازمن تفهمي أن الراجل بعت لك ( المُزّة ) بتاعته تظبطيها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنتي طلعتيه قرطاس جوافة أدام منها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والراجل مننا مش بيحب يطلع جوافاية أدام مُزّته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:t33: ما يصحش كدة :t33:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 نوفمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]و مش عايزاه يلغي لك الماجستير ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دي بتقولك هالوووو ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان لازمن تفهمي أن الراجل بعت لك ( المُزّة ) بتاعته تظبطيها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنتي طلعتيه قرطاس جوافة أدام منها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]والراجل مننا مش بيحب يطلع جوافاية أدام مُزّته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:t33: ما يصحش كدة :t33:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*لا الموضوع مش موضوع مزة 

الموضوع كان (أعتقد) موضوع فلوس 

هو كان عايزها تاخد ال chapter الأخير الل أنا عملته (على ما أعتقد)

و فكرة إنى قعدت أفهمها البرنامج _ كان لازمن تتعمل عشان هى ما تتحرجش أودام الممتحن الل جاى من الجامعة التانية ساعة مناقشتها هى 

و أعتقد هو دا السبب الل خلاه عايز يمد ليا سنة كمان 

واحدة جاية من ليبيا و معاها فلوس 

يعملها الماجستير و لا لأة ؟؟

أو يمكن هى كانت حتاخد الرسالة بتاعتى و أنا ح أعمل لنفسى واحدة جديدة 

أيا كان (الموضوع كان فيه فلوس)

ما اعتقدش موضوع مزة لأنها كانت متجوزة و معاها ولد عمره سنتين

و جوزها كمان كان بيعمل ماجستير بس فى كلية الآداب (على ما أتذكر)
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 نوفمبر 2017)

*معلومة إضافية 

كانت أيامها لائحة الكلية بتقول 

إن لو فيه ظروف تخص طالب الدراسات العليا 

زى مثلا مرض أو رعاية مريض أو سفر أو رعاية طفل

من حق طالب الدراسات العليا إنه ياخد أجازة 

و الاجازة ديه ما تتحسبش ضمن سنوات الدراسة

و بكدة أنا لو أخدت رعاية طفل لمدة سنة مثلا 

مش ح تعتبر سنة سابعة

ديه ح تعتبر سنة مش محسوبة أصلًا

_________

اللايحة ديه حاليًا : إتغيرت

_______________


تكملة للحوار السابق 

قولت له : إبنى عنده 6 سنين و 4 شهور 

ح ينفع آخد أجازة رعاية طفل؟؟

 أجازات رعاية الطفل مسموح بيها لغاية سن 6 سنوات للطفل

بص لى المشرف الصغير و على وجهه علامات الغيظ 

و فجأة المشرف الكبير شخط و زعق بصوت عالى 

لازم نعمل تشكيل لجنة دلوقتى 

إحنا ممكن الجامعة تودينا فى داهية 

و بالفعل جهزوا ورق تشكيل لجنة الحكم 

الورق بتاعى بيطلع من الكلية على الجامعة و بعدين يرجع من الجامعة بالموافقة 

الموضوع دا بياخد له شهر أو شهر و نص

المشرف الصغير طلب منى تحضير presentation 

دا عبارة عن فايل للعرض يوم المناقشة 

و أعطانى نمرة تليفون الممتحن الل جاى من جامعة طنطا و نمرة تليفون الممتحن الداخلى 

يتبع


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 نوفمبر 2017)

*قابلت الممتحن الداخلى 

كانت دكتورة محترمة جدا 

أعطيتها النسخة الخاصة بيها من الرسالة 

و قابلتها حوالى 3 مرات و كانت بس بتسألنى أنا عملت إيه و سويت إيه 

_________________

روحت قابلت الممتحن الل من جامعة طنطا و أخدت معايا الواد إبنى 

أصلها كانت فسحة فى القطار المكيف من اسكندرية لطنطا 

كان رجل محترم جدا 

طبعا فهمته أنا عملت إيه 

فطلب منى أضيف ملحقين على الرسالة 

الملحقين دول فيهم تفاصيل كل رقم فى ال charts الل محطوطة فى الرسالة 

الملحق الأولانى خاص بال chapter الخاص بالرسالة 

و الملحق الثانى خاص بال  chapter الاضافى الل تم إضافته 

رجعت البيت 

عملت كل الشغل الل طلبه منى فى خلال أسبوع 

و تم إضافة 90 ورقة ملحقات على الرسالة 

فطبعت الرسالة كاملة بالملحقات و إتصلت بيه 

آجى لحضرتك إمتى عشان أنا عملت الل حضرتك طلبته منى 

قال : ما فيش داعى يا باشمهندسة تيجى تانى _ سلمينى الملحقات يوم المناقشة 

إزاى يا دكتور؟ لا يمكن لازم آجى _ يمكن حضرتك تعمل تعديل عليها 

خلاص لو مصممة تعالى فى أى وقت و سيبيهالى على مكتبى 

مش لازم أكون أنا موجود 

شكرا يا دكتور

نزلت حجزت تذاكر القطر ليا أنا و ابنى لتانى يوم 

و روحت لقيت المعاون بتاع مكتبه 

قولت له : الدكتور فلان قال لى أسيب الرسالة بتاعتى على مكتبه 

دخلنى للسكرتارية 

الل دخلت معايا لمكتبه و حطت الرسالة عليه

إتصلت بيه و قولت له الحكاية 

شكرنى 

و أخدت بعضى أنا و ابنى و روحت على اسكندرية 

تانى يوم طبعت أربع نسخ من الملحقات و سلمت تلاتة منهم للمشرفين و أخدت أنا واحدة 

و طبعت نسخة كاملة للدكتورة (الممتحن الداخلى)

المشرف الصغير : عيب يا باشمهندسة تسلمينا الملحقات لوحدها كدة 

الذوق تطبعى الرسالة كاملة بالملحقات إوعى تكونى عملتى كدة مع الدكتور فلان (الممتحن الخارجى)

لا طبعا ما عملتش كدة _ طبعت له الرسالة كاملة هو و الدكتورة فلانة (الممتحن الداخلى)

و إحنا التلاتة مش ماليين عينيكى يعنى 

إزاى بأة ؟؟ مش حضرتك معاك الرسالة دلوقتى ؟

أيوة 

هاتها حضرتك 

و فكيت حلقات التجليد و دخلت عليها الملحقات و جلدتهم أودامه 

و عملت كدة مع النسختين التانيين 

(كان غيظ لا أكثر و لا أقل - مش توفير)

إتغاظ منى جدا جدا بس كان ساكت

تم تحديد معاد المناقشة بين المشرفين و الممتحن الداخلى و الخارجى 

و تم إبلاغى بالمعاد الذى كان قبل معاد شطب إسمى من المجاستير ب 20 يوم


يتبع


*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 نوفمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا الموضوع مش موضوع مزة
> 
> الموضوع كان (أعتقد) موضوع فلوس
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]الموزة مش معناها إن أخلاقها وحشة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يا مااا موزز أنتهت العلاقات بالزواج :closedeye[/FONT]*​ 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و تم إبلاغى بالمعاد الذى كان قبل معاد شطب إسمى من المجاستير ب 20 يوم
> 
> يتبع
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]يا موسهل ... هنناقش المشاركة الجاية 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:36_1_21::36_1_21::36_1_21:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2017)

*

يوم المناقشة 

كان معاد المناقشة الساعة الواحدة ظهرًا

لكن أنا حضرت (ومعايا الواد ابنى) قبل ميعاد المناقشة بثلاث ساعات 

لأن ما كانش معايا لاب توب و المفروض الكلية تسلمه ليا يوم المناقشة 

فما كنتش عايزة أى تأخير 

كمان كان لازم أستلم الجاتوهات من الشيف الل اتفقت معاه (على باب الكلية) قبل الميعاد بساعتين

و كمان الراجل المصوراتى لازم أقابله عند باب الكلية _ لكن بخيبته جه بعد ما المناقشة بدأت

و كنت محضرة معايا كل الورق الل ح يمضوه الدكاترة المشرفين و الممتحنين (يوقعوا عليه)

ماعلينا 

بدأت المناقشة الساعة 2 ظهرا 

و الحقيقة بعد ما خلصت العرض بتاعى 

بدأ المشرف الكبير يلقى التحية على الممتحن الخارجى و الداخلى و شوية حبشتكانات  كدة 

ثم بدأت الممتحن الداخلى بتوجيه الأسئلة ليا 

جاوبتها عادى 

ثم جاء دور الممتحن الخارجى الل جاى من جامعة طنطا 

فقال : الحقيقة أنا فى شدة الاندهاش 

أنا طلبت من المهندسة إيرينى ملحقين للرسالة و توقعت إنها تخلصهم فى تلات شهور و تسلمنى الل هى عملته يوم المناقشة 

لكنى تفاجأت إنها خلصته فى أسبوع 

اللا : لما واحدة تخلص 90 ورقة حسابات دقيقة و بالنظام دا فى أسبوع 

دا المفروض كانت تخلص الرسالة ديه فى شهر مش فى 6 سنين 

و بص للمشرف الصغير 

الل عرق جدا و بص له و حط راسه فى الأرض 

الحقيقة الل قاله الممتحن الخارجى : أثلج صدرى 

بعد انتهاء المناقشة خليتهم يمضوا على كل الورق 

فقال لى المشرف الصغير : مستعجلة على إيه _ ما احنا موجودين فى كل وقت 

و استنى بال 3 - 4 ساعات برة عشان تمضى لى ورقة ؟!

بعدها تم طباعة الرسالة مرة أخرى بصورتها النهائية و تسليمها للكلية 

و بذلك إنتهى الماجستير

قابلت المشرف الصغير فى الكلية (صدفة) أثناء تسليم الكلية نسخ الرسالة

فقال : أظنك حرمتى تعملى دراسات عليا 

فقلت : حاليا أنا محتاجة هدنة فعلا _ لأنك ضغطت على أعصابى جدا 

يتبع
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 نوفمبر 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]6 سنين في ماجستير !!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل اللي حكتيه في الموضوع دهون .. هو سبب تخلفنا عن الأمم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شغل 3 شهور عملتيه في إسبوع بشهادة أستاذك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني أنتي متفوقة وبتشتغلي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين نندهش .. هو لية أي نظام حاكم بيمرمط فينا كدة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن إحنا نظامنا كدة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 نوفمبر 2017)

*معلش يا جماعة إتأخرت عليكم 

كان فيه مشكلة فى النت 

و الغسالة باظت 

و مواقف مع المشرفين 

ضيعوا وقتى 

معلش *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 نوفمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]6 سنين في ماجستير !!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل اللي حكتيه في الموضوع دهون .. هو سبب تخلفنا عن الأمم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شغل 3 شهور عملتيه في إسبوع بشهادة أستاذك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني أنتي متفوقة وبتشتغلي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين نندهش .. هو لية أي نظام حاكم بيمرمط فينا كدة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن إحنا نظامنا كدة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*أيوة طبعا 

عشان كدة ما كنتش مقتنعة بالثورة 

مش عشان بأحب حسنى مبارك 

لا خالص (إنت عارف يعنى)

بس عشان مش مقتنعة إن تغيير الرئيس ح يغير الناس ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة طبعا
> 
> عشان كدة ما كنتش مقتنعة بالثورة
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]إيييييييييييييييييية ... ولا يوم من أيامك يا مُبارك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]صلحي الغسالة وأدخلي على اللي بعده 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2017)

*بعد ما ناقشت ب 20 يوم بالظبط 

صحيت الصبح لاقيت نصف فكى (من الجهة اليمنى)

كأنى واخدة فيه حقنة بنج أسنان ( مش حاسة بيه نهائى)

روحت لأستاذ دكتور مخ و أعصاب : فطلب رنين مغناطيسى على الدماغ 

فطلع فيه بؤرة إلتهابية فى جزع المخ 

كتب لى حقنة غاااااااااالية جدا كانت وقتها (قبل الثورة) ب 660جنيه و كانت بتتجاب بالطلب مخصوص من الصيدلية

الحقيقة أنا أخدت الحقنة ديه من هنا و بعديها ب 7 ساعات جالى دور ترجيع و إسهال مستمر 

دخلت فيها المستشفى عشان يوقفوا الترجيع و الإسهال دا 

رجعت للدكتور الل كتب الحقنة و قولت له الل حصل 

فقال : لو مش ح تاخدى الحقنة ما تجيليش تانى

دوخت على الدكاترة 

الل جميعهم أجمعوا إن سبب البؤرة هو الضغط العصبى الشديد + الزعل

يعنى زى ما بيقولوا جات لى نقطة 

أبوية خاف عليا إنه ينصحنى بإنى أقدم للدكتوراه بعد كل دا 

و هكذا أمى 

خافوا يحصل ضغط عصبى فى الدكتوراه فأتنقط فى حتة فى المخ : أموت بأة و لا أتشل و لا أتعمى 

فسكتوا و ما حدش فيهم قال إتسلى و إعملى دكتوراه زى ما حصل فى الماجستير

______________

قامت الثورة بعد ما ناقشت ب 5 شهور 

أبوية قال لى لو كان المشرف بتاعك دا كان أجلك المناقشة سنة فعلا 

ما كنتيش ح تطولى ماجستير و لا حتى دبلوم فى الهرجلة الل فيها البلد ديه 

و كلامه صح


يتبع 


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2017)

*أثناء الستة سنوات بتوع الماجستير

أ.د. فى كلية الهندسة (ن) طلبنى أشتغل عنده فى المكتب بتاعه (أعمال تصميمات)

وافقت لأن المرتب كان مغرى مقارنة ب مرتب الشركة الل تعبان 

الدكتور (ن) أكبر منى ب 39 سنة

____________________

بعد سنتين من مناقشة الماجستير 

جات عملية كبيرة جدا لمكتب الدكتور (ن)

فجاب دكتور تانى فى الكلية يشتغل معاه فى العملية ديه (هـ)

الدكتور (هـ) أكبر منى ب 3 سنين 

_____________

لما علم الدكتور (هـ) إنى واخدة ماجستير 

فقال : إزاى يا باشمهندسة تبقى واخدة ماجستير و ما تاخديش دكتوراه

قدمى على دكتوراه و أنا و الدكتور (ن) نبقى مشرفين عليكى 

إستحسنتها فكرة 

على أساس إنى عارفاهم كويس 

دا غير إنه المشرف هو الل طلب منى أعمل دكتوراه 

يعنى الموضوع ح يبقى سهل و مش ح أعانى من المعاناة الل شوفتها فى الماجستير

دا الل جه فى بالى يعنى 

فقدمت فعلا على الدكتوراه 

يتبع

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]هو مافيش حد في المنتدى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]غير أنا وأنتي ... و داعش و شيخ الأزهر :t33: ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الناس راحت فين ؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هو مافيش حد في المنتدى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]غير أنا وأنتي ... و داعش و شيخ الأزهر :t33: ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الناس راحت فين ؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



*هم موجودين و متابعين بس مكسلين يكتبوا مشاركة 

بدليل 609 مشاهدة لغاية ناو

:2:

طبعا إنت الخير و البركة 

بس أصل أنا مواضيعى لو كل الل شاهدوها كتبوا مشاركات 

مش ح تعرف تلاقى مشاركاتى وسطهم

عندك مثلا : ذكرياتى مع العرسان الل لسة ما خلصش

 وصل 21000 مشاهدة :blush2:

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2017)

*على فكرة 

إنتوا ح تعيشوا معايا online فى الدكتوراه لأنى لسة ما ناقشتهاش 

و مش باين لها مناقشة

:new2:

*​


----------



## gaser2 (11 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 نوفمبر 2017)

ريحي دماغك يا بنت الناس
واهتمي بالولة
هاتتعبي بجد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2017)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ريحي دماغك يا بنت الناس
> واهتمي بالولة
> هاتتعبي بجد



*هو أنا يعنى مش مهتمة بيه ؟؟

دا وحيدى يا ابن يسوعنا

:love34:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2017)

*بدأت الدكتوراه 

كان إبنى عمره 8 سنين و9 شهور

من شروط الدكتوراه إن يكون موضوعك : new contribution
يعنى إنك تعمل إضافة علمية جديدة ممكن حد يستفاد منها فى المستقبل

شرط مهم : تكون جديييييييييييدة ما حدش عملها قبلك 

عليك برضوا إنك تاخد 6 مواد و تنجح فيهم 

أخدت ال6 مواد على سنتين عشان لأن كان لازم أسيب وقت للولد 

أخدت فى 5 مواد : إمتياز 

و فى مادة : جيد جدا ( بسبب إن الكمبيوتر عطل أثناء الامتحان _ ففيه سؤال ما اتحلش من الأساس)



بعديها بدأت أتعامل مع الدكتور (هـ) لعمل برنامج مخصوص لتصميم نوعية معينة من المنشآت بأقل تكلفة ممكنة 

البرمجة نفسها : مجال جديد عليا 

لكن قولت ح ادخل فيه و ح أثبت نفسى 

البرنامج أخد منى سنة و نصف عبال ما انتهى فى صورته النهائية

يتبع *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 نوفمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> عندك مثلا : ذكرياتى مع العرسان الل لسة ما خلصش
> 
> وصل 21000 مشاهدة :blush2:
> ...


 
*[FONT=&quot]تصحيح *​*[FONT=&quot]: تخطى الـ 21500 مشاهدة:smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بث خدي بالك لأنهم فتحوا القسم الإسلامي في المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحتمال يسحب منك نسبة مشاهدة 
[/FONT]*
:fun_lol:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تصحيح *​*[FONT=&quot]: تخطى الـ 21500 مشاهدة:smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]بث خدي بالك لأنهم فتحوا القسم الإسلامي في المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحتمال يسحب منك نسبة مشاهدة
> [/FONT]*
> :fun_lol:​[/FONT]



*إستحالة حد ينافسنى 

لأن مواضيعى فيها خبرات عملية 

حد يقدر يكتب زيي ؟؟ :t23:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*أثناء السنة و نص الل كنت بأعمل فيهم البرنامج بتاعى 

الهيئة الل كانت مسئولة عن العملية الكبيرة 

طلبت من الدكتور (ن) يوفر لها عدد 2 نسخة اصلية من أحد البرامج الانشائية 

و هذا الطلب كان ضمن العقد المتفق عليه بينهم

حلو ؟؟

لا مش حلو 

أنا ماليش دخل بالموضوع : أنا مالى 

حاول الدكتور (ن) مع الهيئة عشان يتراجعوا عن الطلب دا 

لأن البرنامج دا [على حد ما قاله الدكتور (ن) ليا]  قيمته 40 ألف دولار

وقتها كان الدولار ب 10 جنيه 

يعنى الموضوع ح يكلف 800ألف جنيه مصرى وقتها

فطلب منى الدكتور (ن) عمل عرض للبرامج الانشائية القديمة أمام الهيئة 

و تطبيقها على أحد المنشآت 

ساعتها قولت له : البرامج الانشائية القديمة بتعمل كيت و كيت 

لكن البرنامج الل الهيئة طالباه بيعمل حاجة تانية خاااااااااااااالص و هى كذا كذا 

فما ينفعشمن من الأساس نقدم الكلام دا ليهم 

المنافسة بين القديم و الحديث غير مقبولة 

ما سمعش لصوتى خااااااااااااالص 

فقال : إنتى عليكى تعملى الل بأقولك عليه 

رديت و قولت : الل سيادتك عايزه _ اللهم فأشهد اللهم إنى قد بلغت :08:

و جهزت العرض بتاعى فعلا 

و لكن المصيبة إنه فى نفس الوقت طلب من الدكتور (هـ) إنه يقدم عرض تانى على برنامج تانى غير الل أنا بأستخدمه

فالدكتور (هـ) جهز العرض بتاعه 

و أنا شوفت الل جهزه الدكتور (هـ)

لاحظت خطأ إنشائى رهيب 

فنبهت د (هـ) و قولت له : يا دكتور هنا فيه خطأ رهيب خد بالك لازم تعدله قبل ما نروح الهيئة

لأن النتيجة الل هو طلعا مختلفة عن النتيجة بتاعتى 

فرد عليا بعنجهية : إستنى بس يا إيرينى (و كأنى مش فاهمة)

سكت و قولت فى سرى عن أبوك 

بلغت د. (ن) بالخطأ الل عمله د. (هـ)

قال لى : هم فاهمين حاجة ؟ (يقصد الهيئة)

فقولت له : صدقنى يا دكتور لو طالب غلط الغلطة ديه فى الكلية ح ياخد ر ل (راسب لائحة) يعنى راسب بلا رأفة 

فرد تانى : يا بنتى ما بيفهموش 

فقولت له : مش للدرجة ديه _ بس على الأقل لو فعلا ما بيفهموش _ بلاش أنا و د. (هـ) نقدم عروضنا _ إما أنا أو هو 

فرد و قال : خلاص إنتى الل ح تقدمى العرض بتاعك و هو لأة  _ كان بياخدنى على أد عقلى

قولت له أومال د.(هـ) حييجى معانا ليه ؟

قال : واجهة برضوا 

لكن الل حصل غير كدة 

روحنا للهيئة 

و بدأ د. (هـ) يقدم العرض بتاعه 

أنا فوجئت:smil13:

أحد الل كانوا قاعدين من الهيئة (بيستمع للعرض و أنا كنت قاعدة جنبه) لاحظ الخطأ و قال للى جنبه الحتة ديه فيها مصيبة دا خطأ جسيم 

فقام و ترك صالة العرض 

بعد ما أنهى د (هـ) عرضه 

لاقيت د.(ن) بيطلب منى أقدم العرض بتاعى 

فوجئت أكتر  :smil13: _ دا النتائج مختلفة يا أهبل 

فقدمت العرض بتاعى 

فأحد الل قاعدين سأل : تفسروا بإيه فروق النتائج بينكم _ إنتوا بالنسبة لينا مكتب إستشارى واحد_ ح يطلع منه نتيجتين ولا إيه ؟؟

فرد بسرعة د. (هـ) و قال : أكيد إيرينى عندها غلطة 

فرد عليه و قال : طب مش تراجعوا شغلكم مع بعض قبل ما تيجوا ؟؟

سكت د (هـ) و ما عرفش يرد

يتبع

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*بعد الاجتماع دا 

و احنا طالعين إحنا التلاتة 

دخل د (هـ) الحمام 

فتكلمت مع د (ن) و قولت له : ليه عملت كدة ؟ مش حضرتك وعدتنى إن واحد فينا الل يقدم العرض ؟؟

فقال : و إزاى ما تراجعيش شغلك ؟؟_ أكيد طبعا إنتى الل غلطانة 

نعم ؟؟ لا طبعا هو الل عنده خطأ جسيم بدليل انسحاب فلان من الاجتماع _ ما اخدتش بالك ؟؟

فسكت 

____________________

تانى يوم فى الشغل 

طلب من المهندسة الكبيرة رئيسة المكتب مراجعة شغلى 

راجعته و ما لاقيتش حاجة غلط 

فشرحت لها الموقف كله و ايه الل حصل بالظبط 

فقالت للدكتور (ن) انه يجيب د(هـ) المكتب 

و لازم هو يطلع الغلط الل فى شغل ايرينى _ طالما انه أكد قدام الهيئة إن هى الغلطانة 

فاستحسنها فكرة 

جه فعلا د (هـ) وشاف شغلى _ و قعد يحاول يمين و شمال ما فيش غلطة 

فقولت له تسمح بأة أنا أشوف شغلك ؟؟

فطلع شغله : قولت له شايف الحركة الل (إنت) عاملها هنا و شاورت بصبعى على الخطأ قدام المهندسة الكبيرة و الدكتور (ن) 

بغباوته قال : فين الغلط ؟؟

بصيت ساعتها للمهندسة الكبيرة 

فهمت هى بصتى و قامت سألته : إزاى يا دكتور تطلع هنا النتيجة كذا كذا ؟؟

فتنح و سكت 

بعد ما مشى 

المهندسة الكبيرة قالت لدكتور (ن) قدامى : أنا عارفة هو ليه عمل كدة ؟؟

فسألتها : ليه ؟؟

فقالت : عايز العملية تنسحب من المكتب و ياخدها المكتب الفلانى الل هو ح يتعاقد معاه براتب أعلى من هنا بكتير 

د (ن) اتجنن  

و انا فى سرى قولت : غباوتك هى السبب 

__________

المهم بعد يومين 

د(ن) قال لى : إشترى إنتى البرنامج الفلانى الل طالباه الهيئة يا إما مافيش دكتوراه

رديت و قولت : هو حضرتك تتوقع ان معايا المبلغ دا ؟؟ أنا لو معايا نصه كنت فتحت لنفسى مكتبى الخاص 

فقال : خلاص ما فيش دكتوراه 

فقولت : بلاش _ يعنى أروح أسرق ؟؟

يتبع

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*بعد الحوار دا بكام يوم جه خطاب من الهيئة ل د.(ن)

بسحب العملية منه لأنه ليس خبير

أعطانى الجواب و هو حاطط دماغه فى الأرض و زعلان جدا 

قولت له : يعنى خلاص ما فيش البرنامج الفلانى ؟ و ح نكملوا الدكتوراه ؟؟

وشه احمر واتحرج منى جدا 

فكملت و قولت له : ما تزعلش يا دكتور خيرها فى غيرها _ هى كدة المكاتب يوم تحت و يوم فوق _ ربنا ح يعوضك 

كان زعلان جدا جدا 

وقتها أنا بدأت إمتحان الأيلتس

فاكرين ؟؟

حكايتى مع الزمان IELTS Academic​

بعديها بحوالى شهر 

علم د(ن) إن الهيئة أعطت العملية لمكتب تانى كبير و علم بعديها إن د(هـ) تعاقد مع المكتب دا

و من يومها و بدأت العلاقة تتوتر بين الاتنين مشرفين بتوعى

يتبع

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2017)

*بعد ما بتخلص ال6 مواد بتاعتك 

و موضوع البحث 

و الأيلتس

فاضل خطوتين 

Qualification Exam

نشر بحث فى موضوع الرسالة فى مجلة عالمية 

_______________

مش مهم مين فيهم الأول 

المهم إنك تخلصهم الاتنين 

__________

الحقيقة : معلش أعذرونى لازم أشرح شوية ف البندين دول قبل ما أدخل فى تفاصيل الأحداث

عشان تصحصحوا معايا بدل ما انتوا نايمين كدة

:08:

أولا : ال Qualification Exam

دا عبارة عن امتحان بيقوم بيه دكاترة مختلفين عن الدكاترة المشرفين 

الدكاترة دول بيقرروا إذا كنت إنت مؤهل لتقديم الدكتوراه و لا لأة 

و الحقيقة و دا رأيى الخاص 

أنا شايفة إن دا هبل أو ممكن نسميها : عَقَبة أو عائق فى مسيرة طالب الدكتوراه 

ليه ؟؟

تعتبر مضيعة وقت 

دا غير إنهم بيكتشفوا إذا كنت إنت مؤهل و لا لأة : بعد 4 سنين :cry2:

عدد الدكاترة الل ح تمتحنك الكواليفيكيشن : من 3 الى 5 

إختيار العدد : على حسب مزاج المشرف الكبير

وهو الل بيحدد مين الل ح يمتحنك الامتحان دا 

و المفروض يكونوا فى تخصص الرسالة طبعا

الدكاترة دول : كل واحد فيهم ح يمتحنك بطريقته 

يعنى ممكن واحد يطلب منك : عمل تقرير عن موضوع معين (مختلف عن موضوع الرسالة)

واحد تانى : يعطيك مرجع من 3000 صفحة و يقولك ح أمتحنك فيه (عادى)

واحد فيهم : يقرر يمتحنك فى الل على مزاجه بدون أى مرجع 

إنت طالب دكتوراه بأة 

و المفروض إنك تجاوب على أيتها حاجة فى الدنيا

موضوع الكواليفيكيشن ممكن ياخد من شهر الى 12 شهر 

على حسب الدكاترة 

و على حسب علاقة المشرف مع الدكاترة ديه 

و على حسب إذا كانوا راضيين عنك و لا لأة 

و على حسب مقدرتك العلمية

حلو ؟؟

:t9:

يتبع

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> فقال : و إزاى ما تراجعيش شغلك ؟؟_ أكيد طبعا إنتى الل غلطانة
> 
> *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 نوفمبر 2017)

*معلش يا جماعة على التأخير 
____________________

المهم

بالنسبة بأة للنقطة التانية 

و هى : نشر بحث فى موضوع الرسالة فى مجلة عالمية 

يعنى إيه كلمة مجلة عالمية 

المجلة العالمية هى الل واخدة حاجة إسمها Impact factor من Thomson Reuters

Impact factor : يعنى معامل تأثير هذا المجلة 

دا ليه معايير معينة لحسابه 

منها مثلا : 

عدد الأبحاث الل بتتنشر فيها سنويا 

عدد ال downloads الل اتعملت للأبحاث ديه 

عدد الأبحاث الل اتنشرت عندها و تم أخذها كمرجع فى أبحاث أخرى 

سرعة استجابة المجلة مع المؤلف 

و هكذا 

__________

فى العادى المجلات بتاخد وقت فى النشر 

بيبقى فى حدود ما بين 3 شهور الى 3 سنين 

على حسب موضوع البحث 

و على حسب المجلة الل بتراجع 

و على حسب المؤلف و سرعة استجابته للمجلة (فى حالة إنها تطلب تعليقات على بعض الأجزاء فى البحث)

و على حسب الجامعة الل جاى منها البحث (يعنى ممكن بعض المجلات ترفض مراجعة الأبحاث الل جاية من مصر أو تاخد وقت طوييييل فى مراجعتها بسبب عدم الثقة فى الباحث المصرى الل جاى من الجامعة المصرية)

حلو كدة ؟؟

يتبع ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 نوفمبر 2017)

*بالعقل كدة بعد قراءة المشاركتين بتوعى الل فاتوا

إيه الأولى بالاهتمام 

هل نشر البحث فى مجلة عالمية _ و لا ال Qualification Exam ؟؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 نوفمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بالعقل كدة بعد قراءة المشاركتين بتوعى الل فاتوا
> 
> إيه الأولى بالاهتمام
> 
> هل نشر البحث فى مجلة عالمية _ و لا ال Qualification Exam ؟؟*​


 *[FONT=&quot]واحد بياخد 3 سنين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والتاني بياخد 4 سنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى بالعقل كدة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعنةُ الله ... ع الدكتوراة[/FONT]*​ :t33:
*[FONT=&quot]دة أنتي بدأتي والولة على كتفك بيرضع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأهو قرب ع الإعدادية ولسة ما ناقشتيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]جاية ناو تسألي عن العقل ؟[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 نوفمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]واحد بياخد 3 سنين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والتاني بياخد 4 سنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى بالعقل كدة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لعنةُ الله ... ع الدكتوراة[/FONT]*​ :t33:
> *[FONT=&quot]دة أنتي بدأتي والولة على كتفك بيرضع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأهو قرب ع الإعدادية ولسة ما ناقشتيش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]جاية ناو تسألي عن العقل ؟[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
> ...





:t11:​*تصدق ؟

عندك حق ​*
:big4:​


----------



## grges monir (18 نوفمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هم موجودين و متابعين بس مكسلين يكتبوا مشاركة
> 
> بدليل 609 مشاهدة لغاية ناو
> 
> ...


انا مش مكسل
لسة داخل المنتدى اهو ببعد غياب
انتى بتفكرينى بى اوشين
فاكرة المسلسل لبيانى دة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 نوفمبر 2017)

grges monir قال:


> انا مش مكسل
> لسة داخل المنتدى اهو ببعد غياب
> انتى بتفكرينى بى اوشين
> فاكرة المسلسل لبيانى دة



:t11:

*أيوة طبعا فاكرة المسلسل 

انا اوشين ؟*

:t11:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 نوفمبر 2017)

*نرجعوا بأة للأحداث مرة تانية 

بعد ما خلصت الأيلتس 

روحت ل د(هـ) فى مكتبه فى الكلية 

و قولت له : إيه الخطوة الل جاية 

قال : تنشرى بحث الأول 

لان نشر البحث حياخد وقت 

لكن الكواليفيكيشن حاجة داخلية جوة الكلية 

ممكن تخلصيها أثناء نشر البحث 

_________

قررت فعلا أسمع كلامه 

و رجعت على مكتب د(ن) (شغلى عادى)

د(ن) نادانى و قال : جهزى نفسك بأة عشان الكواليفيكيشن 

قولت له : بس البحث هو الأهم لأن كذا كذا [كلام د(هـ)]

فقال : لا يا ماما الكواليفيكيشن ديه يادوب شهر و تخلصيها 

الموضوع فى إيدى 

خلصى بس إنتى ريبورت و أنا ح أختارلك الممتحنين 

ما تقلقيش الموضوع ح ياخد شهر بالكتير 

و ح نلخص الريبورت دا مع بعضنا عشان يبقى بحث 

ما تقلقيش يا ماما 

و بعدين إنتى عايزة تنشرى بحث الأول ؟؟

أومال تبقى لازمتنا إيه إحنا  (يقصد اللى ح يمتحنونى فى الكواليفيكيشن)؟؟





قولت له : أثناء النشر نعمل الكواليفيكيشن 

ح يكون لسة ما اتنشرش 

و ديه ح تبقى لازمتكم :2:


فزعق بصوت عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالى و قال 

الكواليفيكيشن الأول 



فسمعت الكلام و أمرى لله _ قولت شهر مش قصة 

جهزت الريبوت فى اسبوعين 

و رجعت له 

بدأ بأة رحلة التعطيل 

شيلى الكلمة ديه 

حطى ديه 

و فضل يأجل فى الامتحان لغاية لما أجله 4 شهور 

بعد ما وعد إنه فى شهر و ح يخلص 

إختار لى 2 ممتحنين فقط و هو حط نفسه فى لجنة الامتحان 

يعنى 3

المهم : طبعا هو سيبك منه

المهم الاتنين دول 

واحد فيهم : شاف الريبورت 

فقال : دا ريبورت ؟ أومال الرسالة حتبقى أد إيه ؟؟

و سألنى سؤالين : جاوبتهم 

و كتب تقريره إنه شايف إن الل مقدماه يصلح للدكتوراه

التانى بأة 

طلب ريبورت فى موضوع تانى خاااااااااااااااالص 

قعدت اسبوع و خلصته 

رجعت له عشان يمتحنى 

سألنى أسئلة مالهاش علاقة بأى ريبورت من الل قدمتهم 

جاوبته و خلاث 

كتب هو كمان تقريره 

إنى أصلح لتقديم رسالة دكتوراه

عبال بأة ما التلات تقارير إتسلموا 

و وافق مجلس القسم على نجاحى 

الموضوع أخد 5 شهور 

و ديه أسرع كواليفيكيشن فى الكلية 

هنا بدأت السنة الخامسة فى الدكتوراه

و ابنى بقى فى أولى إعدادى

بدأت بعديها كتابة البحث الل المفروض يتنشر فى مجلة عالمية 

يتبع

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2017)

*مع بداية السنة الخامسة دكتوراه 

بدأت أجهز البحث 

أنا كل الل عملته : إنى إختصرت الريبورت الل كنت عاملاه مع د (ن)

فخلصته فى يومين و أعطيته للدكتور (ن)

فراجع الانجليزى بتاعه 

و قال لى إديه بأة للدكتور (هـ) عشان يراجعه

بعته للدكتور (هـ) عل الإيميل 

يعدى أسبوع ........... مافيش رد 

أسبوعين ............. مافيش رد 

فكلمته 

رد و قال : ساعتين و ح أخلصهولك 

ساعتين عدوا و يومين عدوا 

إن حاجة تجيلى ! ما فييييييييييش

كلمت الدكتور (ن) 

يا دكتور - د.(هـ) مش معبرنى 

طب ح أكلمه أودامك 

قام مكلمه 

ألوووووووووووو إزيك د.(هـ)

..............[طبعا أنا مش سامعة د.(هـ)]

إيه أخبار الترقية ؟

......................

و نشرت فين ؟

...............

لا طبعا ما ينفعش 

...............

يمكن ينفع 

...............

طب إمتى الجلسة الل ح يمتحنوك فيها ؟؟

...................

ربنا يوفقك _ إنت زى إبنى _ طبعا كلام ديه عداوة من ساعة العملية الل اتاخدت 

.....................

أنا عارف إنك مشغول - معلش خد من وقتك ساعتين كدة و خلص البحث بتاع إيرينى 

......................

قلبى معاك 

.............

مع السلامة 

..................

_________________

إنتهت المكالمة

فسألته : نشر إيه الل كنت بتسأله عليه ؟؟

فقال : أصله مقدم على الأستاذية و لازم عشان يتقدم ليها _ ينشر 8 أبحاث فيهم واحد على الأقل فى مجلة عالمية 

و هو نشر فعلا كدة ؟؟

يادوب مجلة عين شمس و اسكندرية _ مش ح يترقى 

ليه ؟؟

و هى ديه مجلات عالمية ؟؟

عنده البحث بتاع الدكتوراه بتاعته _ كان فى مجلة عالمية 

أها؟

أيوة _ أنا معايا نسخة من البحث 

المهم طاه: حيراجع لى البحث بتاعى إمتى ؟؟

قدامه شهر لأنه لازم يقدم سيمينار كويس جدا قدام اللجنة الل ح ترقيه _ و السيمينار كمان شهر 

بينى و بينكم إتغاظت جدا 

و لما روحت البيت 

أعدت الذكريات فى دماغى 

و قولت د(ن) تعمد تأجيلى على أساس إنى ما أنشرش بحث عليه إسم د(هـ) قبل ميعاد ترقيته 

لأنه كان فاكر إنه ماعندوش ولا بحث عالمى 

و عشان كدة صمم إن الكواليفيكيشن تكون قبل البحث

بكدة يأجل ترقيته سنة كاملة 

و دا نوع من أنواع الانتقام 

مش مهم أنا بقى أروح فى داهية و لا حتى أتاجل و لاااااااااااااااا أى إندهاش و بلا أى مبالاة 

يتبع

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 نوفمبر 2017)

*بعد ما د(هـ) عمل السيمينار بتاعه 

اتصلت بيه و قولت له : معلش بأة بص فى البحث بتاعى 

أكيد فضيت شوية 

بعتهولى عل الميل بعدها بشهر فيه شوية تعديلات للفونتات 

(يا بن اللاذينة _ فين مراجعة موضوع البحث نفسه _ فين ؟؟_ فين مراجعة ترتيب البحث )

قعد البحث عندك شهرين عشان تعديلات فونتات ؟!

يخربيتك 

فى مدة الشهرين دول كنت بأسأل فى الكلية 

النشر يكون فين ؟؟

تروح المكتب دا 

يقولك ما اعرفش _ إسألى المشرف بتاعك 

تروح مكتب تانى 

الرد ما اعرفش

كلمت د(هـ)

قال أنشرى فى مجلة كلية الهندسة عندنا 

ماهى مجلة عالمية 

بجد ؟؟

روحت سألت فى قسم الدراسات العليا 

لا ممنوع الدكتوراه ينشر فى مجلة الكلية 

ممكن الماجستير

كلمت د(ن) فى التليفون 

عايزين مجلة تكون هندى أو هولاندى 

بيكلم بنته و هو رافع السماعة :دوووووووودييييييييييي (أ.د. فى كلية الطب) إيرينى عايزة تنشر بحث _ تنشر فين ؟ 

داااااادييييييييييييي _ ح أكلمها عل الفون و أقولها إسم ال journal 

إطمنى بأة أصل دودى نشرت فى 8 مجلات كلهم مجلات عالمية عشان تاخد الاستاذية 

طيب 

ترن ترن 

دير (Dear) إيرينى 

how are you ?

دارلنج  darling دودى 

fine _ what about you ?

فاااااااااااااين 

إسم المجلة هى كذا كذا 

ديه مجلة بتنشر فى شهر 

يعنى ح تناقشى قريب 

شكرا 

باى 

باى 

 ________________

و بالفعل بعت للمجلة ديه و نشرت البحث فى 10 أيام فقط :thnk0001:

و أخدوا 100 دولار _ دا غير 14 دولار مصاريف تحويل من مصر للهند

_________________

المهم 

بعد ما نشرت بيومين بالظبط 

واحدة معايا فى الدكتوراه إتصلت بيا و سألتنى نشرتى فين ؟

قولت لها إسم الجورنال 


بعدها بيومين تانيين إتصلت تانى و قالت : على فكرة الكلية مش ح توافق بالجورنال دا 

دا جورنال نصب 

دا جورنال مش عالمى 

دا حاجة كدة زى منتدى أهبل 

إيه ؟؟؟

أيوة 

طب إسألى المهندس (و) 

خدى نمرته _ دا حيناقش دكتوراه قريب_ لكن فى قسم تانى فى الكلية

اتصلت بيه 

أهلا مهندس (و)

الحكاية كذا كذا 

أيوة المهندسة فلانة قالت لى 

بصى أنا ح أبعت لك الليستة بتاعة المجلات العالمية عل الميل 

إنت جبتها منين ؟؟

من مدام فلانة فى الكلية (سكرتارية القسم الل بيعمل فيه الدكتوراه )

السكرتارية فى القسم عندنا مش عارفين حاجة _ الله يخربيتهم 

طب هو ينفع أنشر نفس البحث فى مجلة تانية ؟؟

لا طبعا ممنوع 

شكرا 

العفو

و انتهت المكالمة

:new2:


يتبع
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 نوفمبر 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]فعلا فيه جامعات في الهند بتعطي الدكتوراة بمقابل مادي*​
 *[FONT=&quot]يعني – حسب ما سمعت – فترة دراسية بسيطة بالمراسلة*[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]وبحث مطبوع ثم شهادة الدكتوراة *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]وتحيا الهند(3)*[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 نوفمبر 2017)

ولسه مصره ماشاء الله عليك قوة تحمل والصبر تحسدين عليها لو وحده تانيه غيرك كانت استسلمت للاستبداد والقهر 
ليه بيعملو كده ؟ اكيد حتى لو ضايقوكي المناصب مش حتدوم لهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فعلا فيه جامعات في الهند بتعطي الدكتوراة بمقابل مادي*​
> *[FONT=&quot]يعني – حسب ما سمعت – فترة دراسية بسيطة بالمراسلة*[/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]وبحث مطبوع ثم شهادة الدكتوراة *[/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]وتحيا الهند(3)*[/FONT]​[/FONT]



*و ف دول كتير كمان غير الهند​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ولسه مصره ماشاء الله عليك قوة تحمل والصبر تحسدين عليها لو وحده تانيه غيرك كانت استسلمت للاستبداد والقهر



*مش مسألة قوة تحمل أو صبر 

المسألة إن الواحد بيكون قطع شوط كبيييييييير 

و مش بس كدة _ دا الاحساس الأكبر : إنى قطعت أهم شوط 

تسيبى تعبك يضيع كدة ؟؟؟
​*



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليه بيعملو كده ؟ اكيد حتى لو ضايقوكي المناصب مش حتدوم لهم



*
لا يا أوختشى صدقينى 

المناصب دايمة لهم أوى أوى أوى 

:new6:

ليه بأة بيعملوا كدة ؟؟

نوع من أنواع الفساد

يعنى الل حصل فى الماجستير 

أعتقد إنه كان عايز ياخد رسالتى و يديها للمهندسة الليبية 

و أنا أعمل واحدة غيرها 

أو حتى إذا ما عملتش و استسلمت : طظ فيا 

فاهمانى ؟؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2017)

*المهم 

إتصلت ب د(هـ) أبلغه بالمعلومة الل جات لى 

أوم شخط و نطر و قال : إنتى ما تتكلميش و لا كلمة 

الموضوع فى ايدينا (يقصد المشرفين)

لا يا دكتور _ الموضوع مش فى إيديكم 

الموضوع فى إيد وكيل الكلية للدراسات العليا 

بشخط :إنتى ايه الل يفهمك إنتى ؟؟

أنا مش عايز أشوف وشك فى الكلية لغاية المناقشة 

إنتى فاهمة و لا لأة ؟؟

و قفل السكة فى وشى 

_____________

اتصلت بالدكتور (ن)

يا دكتور الحكاية كيت و كيت و البحث ح يترفض 

آدى الجورنال الل اترقت بيه دودى (بنته) _ أها :t23:

و تقول لى جورنال عالمى ؟

دا طلع نصب :11azy:

ما لكيش دعوة ب دودى 

د (هـ) قال لى الموضوع فى إيدينا 

طب ح تعمل لى إمتى إجراءات المناقشة ؟؟

يعنى كمان 3 شهور 

ليييييييييييييييييه ؟؟

مش معقولة يعنى تنشرى بحث النهاردة و تانى يوم تناقشى 

أومال كتبتى الرسالة إمتى ؟؟

يا دكتور أنا فى الدكتوراه بقالى 4 سنين و بأبدأ فى الخامسة و الرسالة جاهزة و مطبوعة

أنا زهقت 

إبنى بقى بشنب _ مش ممكن كدة 

بدأت الدراسات العليا بيرضع و ح انهيها و هو بيتجوز ؟!

هو كدة _ آخر كلام عندى 

دودى أخدت الدكتوراه فى خمس سنين 

عايزة إنتى تخلصيها فى أربعة ؟؟

ليه يعنى ؟؟

و انتهت المكالمة

______________

قولت فى بالى لو وكيل الكلية رفض البحث (و دا وارد جدا)

لازم أجهز بحث تانى 

المشكلة ان البحث لازم يكون فى موضوع الرسالة 

طب ان كان البحث الأولانى فى موضوع الرسالة 

و ممنوع نشر نفس البحث 

طب أعمل إيه ؟؟

يبقى لازم أعمل برنامج تانى غير الأولانى و أعمل عليه بحث

و دا معناه : رسالة دكتوراه تانية

يتبع

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2017)

*المهم 

نكمل موضوعنا 

الواحد إتكسف يكمل بعد حادثة مسجد الرضوى 

و بعدين إكتشفت إننا ح نعيش على طول بين حادثة و أخرى 

:love34:
______________________
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2017)

*بدأت أعمل برنامج تانى لتصميم نفس النوعية من المنشآت 

لكن بطريقة تصميم مختلفة 

و لأنى فهمت موضوع البرمجة كويس 

البرنامج المرة ديه أخد فى إيدى أسبوع

و بدأت أطلع نتائج مبهرة 

و كمان كتبت النتائج فى فايل جديد كأنى بأعمل رسالة دكتوراه من الأول 

قررت أعمل بحث تانى خاااااااالص 

قعدت اكتب فى البحث و الرسالة و النتائج و تحليلها حوالى شهرين 

طبعا الدكاترة المشرفين كانوا فاكرين إنى فاضية مش وارايا حاجة 

لأن ف بالهم المفروض إنى أثق فى كلامهم : إن ف إيديهم كل حاجة و إن الأمور ح تعدى و ح أناقش و الدنيا زى الفل

لكن الحقيقة طبعا إن مش ف إيديهم حاجة خاااااااااالص 

فى المدة ديه مكتب د (ن) قفل لأسباب تخصه (مش موضوعنا)

إتصل بيا د(ن) و حكى لى الحوار الل دار بينه و بين د(هـ) فى التليفون 

د(هـ) :هو إنت كنت بتقبض إيرينى كام ؟  كنت بتقبضها 2000 ؟

د(ن) : لا أزيد شوية - ليه ؟

د(هـ) : أصل عايزها تمسك لى إدارة المكتب 

د(ن) : إيرينى مش فاضية 

د(هـ) : ليه ؟ واراها إيه ؟؟ هى مش خلصت كدة الدكتوراه و فاضل عل المناقشة ؟

د(ن) : إيرينى رجعت شغلها الأولانى

د(هـ) : أنا أسمع إنهم فاضيين فى شغلها يعنى ممكن تزوغ من الشغل 

د(ن) : لااااااااااااا دا فيه عملية كبيرة أوى فى شغلها _ إيرينى هى الل ماسكاها

و طبعا لا فيه عملية كبيرة و لا نيلة 

طبعا أنا كل دا و بأسمع المكالمة و الغيظ بيفترسنى 

مش من حقك تتكلم بدالى 

مش من حقك تقول مش فاضية أو  حتى فاضية 

إنت مالك ؟؟

يعنى مكتبك قفل 

و الشغل بيقبضنى ملاليم و إنت تطلع تقول مش فاضية ؟؟

ليه ؟؟

الل استنتجته يعنى : إنه برضوا كان متغاظ منه و يمكن كمان كان متغاظ منى 

بسبب الموقف الل حصل أودام الهيئة 

فقال لأة : زى ماهما آذونى ح أذيهم


المهم

كان لازم إجراء يتعمل مهم جدا و هو إنك بتاخد الرسالة بتاعتك على فايل word 

 و توديها لمعهد البحوث فى القاهرة عشان يطلعوا ليها نسبة إقتباس 

و لازم نسبة الاقتباس لا تزيد عن 30% 

عملت كدة فعلا بس طبعا سلمت الرسالة الل مش مكتوب فيها ولا كلمة عن البرنامج الجديد 

و كانت نسبة الاقتباس 10%

أخدت النتيجة على فايل pdf

و سلمت الرسالة و نتيجة الاقتباس للسكرتارية فى الكلية 

عشان يعملوا تشكيل لجنة 

فى الوقت دا د(ن) عمل عملية كبيييييييييييييرة جدا فى أحد المستشفيات الكبيرة 

اتعمل فعلا تشكيل لجنة و سيمينار كمان فى الكلية على موضوع الرسالة 

إتسلم كل دا لوكيل الكلية للدراسات العليا و البحوث 

الل بدوره رفض تشكيل اللجنة 

لأن البحث منشور فى مجلة خارج الليستة المعترف بيها 

طبعا كان صعب جدا إنى أقول ل د(ن) أى أخبار

 لأنه كان فى العناية المركزة بين حى و ميت 

يتبع

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إتسلم كل دا لوكيل الكلية للدراسات العليا و البحوث
> 
> الل بدوره رفض تشكيل اللجنة
> 
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 ديسمبر 2017)

*طبعا كنت مجهزة البحث بتاعى 

فطلبت من د (هـ) مراجعته 

لكنه رفض و قال 

مراجعة البحث بتاخد وقت و مجهود حاولى إنتى تشوفى حل للموضوع دا 

طبعا ما كانش أودامى أى حل 

قومت بعت البحث لإحدى المجلات العالمية 

الل ردت بعد تلات أسابيع و قالت 


Dear Mrs

 Our journal experiences a very high level of submissions, and there is strong competition for publication as the Journal has a limited amount of space. In order to save the time of both reviewers and authors, manuscripts are subjected to a review by the Editors and an Editorial Board member(s) of the Journal, in order to determine if they should go forward for further detailed review 

We regret to inform you that your manuscript did not obtain a sufficient priority rating in relation to the space available for publication for us to be able to give it any further consideration for publication in our Journal  

We are sorry not to be able to give you better news, and wish you success in publishing this paper elsewhere. Thank you for giving us the opportunity to consider your work

With kind regards
Editor-in-Chief & Managing Editors


COMMENTS TO THE AUTHOR
The Editorial Manager is at


If improvements to the English language within your manuscript have been requested we recommend that you address this before submitting to another journal. We recommend that you either get your manuscript reviewed by someone who is fluent in English or, you would like professional help, you can use any reputable English language editing service. We can recommend our affiliates Nature Research Editing Service (http://bit.ly/NRES-PS) and American Journal Experts (http://bit.ly/AJE_PS) for help with English usage. Please note that use of an editing service is neither a requirement nor a guarantee of publication. Free assistance is available from our English language tutorial (https://www.springer.com/gb/authors-editors/authorandreviewertutorials/writinginenglish) and our Writing resources (http://www.biomedcentral.com/getpublished/writing-resources). These cover common mistakes that occur when writing in English.​
بما معناه : إن المجلة بتاعتنا مش بتاخد أى أبحاث و إنتى البحث بتاعك مش أد مستوى المجلة بتاعتنا _ فإحنا آسفين 

و ف الآخر : قال لى رأي المراجعين فى الانجليزى بتاعى : إنى المفروض أشوف لى حد عدل يراجعه 

_________

يا دى النيلة _ مين يراجع الانجليزى بتاعك يا بت يا إيرينى 

و كمان إزاى تخلى مستوى البحث يصل الى المستويات الل أد المنافسة 

أعمل إيه يا ربى بس ؟؟ و د (هـ) مش راضى يراجع و د (ن) تعبان جدا جدا من العملية 

:new2:

يتبع 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 ديسمبر 2017)

*فكرت وقتها إن أخلى مديرة مكتب د (ن) تراجعه لى 

أنا شوفتها بنفسى و هى بتتكلم انجليزى 

كأنها من إنجلاند ذات نفسيها 

فطلبت منها و حكيت لها الحكاية 

ف الأول إعتذرت و قالت لى أنا شاطرة أه فى الانجليزى بس مش لدرجة كتابة أبحاث

قولت لها يا باشمهندسة مش ح أحملك أى مسئولية إذا إترفض البحث بسبب الانجليزى 

فوافقت بالمحايلة 

قعد عندها البحث شهر بحاله 

لييييييييييييييييه ؟؟

أتارى عربيتها إتسرقت و عملت محضر و شغلانة 

و فيييييييييين عباال ما رجعت لها العربية 

طبعا وقتها كان مخها مش فيها 

بحث إيه و زفت إيه بأة 

المهم عدلت معايا البحث 

أخدته و بعته لاحدى المجلات العالمية 

فرد عليا تانى يوم و قال :

Dear ,


Thank you for choosing our journals to review your work. You have submitted your above paper to www.......com). This journal typically features major projects and it is read by non-specialist 

Your paper is more appropriate for sister publication, (www........com). This journal is an international publication and is included in major citation indexes Scopus and Web of Science

Best wishes
Journals Manager
​
يعنى بما معناه 

إحنا مش متخصصين فى الشغل بتاعك 

و نصحنى إنى أودى البحث لمجلة شقيقة و إسمها كيت كيت 

بعت البحث للمجلة كيت كيت

الل ردت عليا و قالت :

Dear Mrs

Your submission entitled "......." has been been assigned the following tracking number
...... 
Please quote this in all correspondence

The manuscript will be peer-reviewed and assessed by the Panel which should take approximately 4 months when you can contact us for feedback

Best wishes

Journals Editor ​
خلاصة الكلام 

انهم قالوا ح نراجع شغلك فى حوالى 4 شهور و بعدين نرد عليكى

:heat:

لكنهم الحقيقة ردوا بعد تلات شهور و قالوا :

Dear Mrs 

Unfortunately, following pre-assessment by the Editorial Panel your article was deemed not suitable for publication in our journal
The journal can publish only a few of the papers submitted each year. I hope that you find an alternative publication for your work

Best wishes

Journals Editor​
يعنى بما معناه 

إحنا رفضنا البحث بتاعك عشان هو مش ملائم لأهداف المجلة 

أنا إتجنيت وقتها 

إنتوا بتردوا بعد 3 شهور و تقولوا غير ملائم !!!!

المفروض لو لاقيت البحث غير ملائم _ ترد بعد 3 أيام مش 3 شهور !!!!

قومت بعت لهم ايميل وسألتهم : ممكن أعرف العيوب الل فى البحث بتاعى عشان ما أكررهاش تانى ؟

ردوا تانى يوم و قالوا :

Dear 
Thank you for your email. The Assessor felt that the paper was marginally relevant to the Journal’s aims and scopes but also that it was too brief
I hope this is helpful
Kind regards
Journals Editor​
يعنى بما معناه 

إن البحث غير ملائم و أيضا مختصر جدا 

وقتها كان د (ن) بدأ يسترد عافيته 

إتصلت بيه و قولت له : أنا ح أروح الكلية و أعمل شطب قيد 

و كفاية كدة وجع دمااااااااااااااااااغ 

يتبع
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2017)

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​



:new6::new6::new6:​*هو موضوع نشر البحث فى مجلة عالمية : موضوع جديد 

ما كانش فى الدكتوراة قبل كدة 

و كمان مش موجود فى اللائحة الل أنا إستلمتها من الكلية 

لكنهم (الكلية) قالوا لازمن أنفذ اللائحة الجديدة

:cry2:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 ديسمبر 2017)

*

رد عليا د(ن) و قال بلاش كلام فارغ 

إنتى قطعتى شوط كبير و جاية فى الآخر و تنسحبى ؟؟

خلاص كدة ما فيش أمل 

بصى _ مش المجلة قالت لك إنه مختصر ؟؟

أيوة 

خلاص _ زودى شوية تفاصيل و أنا ح اراجع لك الانجليزى 

حاضر يا دكتور

قعدت 10 أيام أزود فى تفاصيل كتير جدا جدا و بعتهاله على الميل

راجع الانجليزى و انا عملت التعديلات الل قال عليها فى أسبوع تقريبا 

و اتصل بيا و قال : بصى يا ايرينى ابعتيها ل د(هـ) يراجع المحتوى بتاعه

تاااااااااااااااااانى ؟؟ 

إسمعى  بس

مش ح ابعت له حاجة 

سبق قبل كدة و بعت له البحث الل فات _ قعد عنده شهرين و ف الاخر عمل تعديلات فى الفونتات 

دا غير إنه إعتذر قبل كدة و انت فى العمليات 

مش ح يعتذر يا بنتى 

فعلا مش ح يعتذر _ هو ح يخليه عنده شهرين و يرجعه هو هو و عليه شوية فونتات 

خلاص طب بصى _ ما تعرفيش إنتى حد فى الكلية يراجعه؟؟

أها بقى _ أومال حضرتك كنت بتعمل إيه ؟؟

لأة أنا براجع الانجليزى بس 

أنا ح أعمل شطب قيد بلاش وجع دماغ _ كفاية كدة 

طب إهدى شوية_ أنا ح أشوفلك حد يراجع _ إدينى يومين و ح أرد عليكى 

حاضر 

____________________
بعد يومين 

اتصل بيا 

أنا لاقيت لك د(ع) ممكن يراجع الشغل بتاعك

دا دكتور شاطر جدا 

إنتى ح تقابليه يوم كذا الساعة كذا فى الكلية و ح أكون أنا موجود معاكم 

جيبى إنتى البحث بتاعك مطبوع و هو ح يعدله و احنا قاعدين

حاضر

____________________

كان معادى مع د(ع) الساعة 12:30 ظهرا

روحت انا الساعة 12:00

د (ن) جاء الساعة 1:00

د(ع) جاء الساعة 2:00 

د(ع) أصغر منى ب 5 سنين 

فر كدة البحث و ما بصش

سأل : فين كذا 

وريتهاله ؟؟

طب فين كذا كذا 

أهيه

طب فين ...........

و هكذا 

طلعت له من البحث كل الل هو عايزه

فعلق و قال 

بصى طريقك فى كتابة البحث غلط جدا 

هى كل حاجة موجودة بس مبعثرة 

مين ح يرضى ينشر الكلام دا ؟؟

بصى انا ح ابعت لك البحث بتاعى عل الميل 

اعملى زيه و ابعتى لى البحث بتاعك بعد التعديل عل الميل و أنا ح اراجعه ليكى



حاضر _ متشكرة جدا يا دكتور _ تاعباك معايا 

و بعت لى البحث بتاعه فى يوميها 

قعدت أذاكر شغله 

و عدلت البحث بتاعى بناء على شغله فى يومين 

و بعته له عل الميل

_______________________

الى هنا و انتهت السنة الخامسة دكتوراه 

و بدأت السنة السادسة

يتبع


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 ديسمبر 2017)

*إتصلت ب د(ن) و بلغته إنى عدلت البحث بتاعى و بعته ل د(ع) على الايميل 

و سألته : هو د (ع) ح يراجع البحث بدون إى فائدة ح تعود عليه ؟؟

لا دا ح يراجعه favor (معروف) ليا 

معروف ليك ؟؟ _ يبقى ما فيش حاجة ح تتراجع 

كلهم فى الكلية بيتمنوا يعملولى خدمات 

بيتهيألك 

إزاى تقولى الكلام دا ؟؟

أقولك 

د(هـ) ما احترمكش و ما راجعش البحث الأولانى و قعده عنده شهرين برغم إنك أكبر منه ب 36 سنة يعنى أد أبوه

د(ع) ما احترمكش و جاء متأخر عن معاده ساعة و نص برغم إنك أكبر منه ب 44 سنة يعنى أد جده

سورى يعنى ما تزعلش 

فين الاعتبار الل عاملينوا ليك ؟ أحب أفهم بس ؟؟

على فكرة عيب تقولى الكلام دا 

أنا بأقول حقائق شوفتها و لمستها 

يعنى سؤال لحضرتك 

لو كان السيسى هو الل أعطى البحث الأولانى ل د(هـ) و قال له يراجعه _ كان راجعه فى وقت أد إيه ؟؟؟

بلاااااااااااش السيسى _ خليه وزير من الوزراء 

و هكذا د(ع) لو كان معاده الساعة 12:30 مع أحد الوزراء _ كان جه الساعة 2:00 ؟؟ متأخر ساعة و نص ؟؟؟ 

يا دكتور خليك واقعى _ هو كدة مش ح يراجع 

أنا رأيى يتكتب إسمه ضمن المؤلفين فى البحث 

لأااااااااااااا إوعى تقولى له كدة _ هو ح يعمله favor ليا _ شايفة أنا بأعمل عشانك إيه ؟؟

كتر خيرك يا دكتور _ لكن معلش أعذرنى أنا مش متوقعة إنه ح يراجع حاجة _ و الزمن بيننا 

يتبع 


*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> د(هـ) ما احترمكش و ما راجعش البحث الأولانى و قعده عنده شهرين برغم إنك أكبر منه ب 36 سنة يعنى أد أبوه
> 
> د(ع) ما احترمكش و جاء متأخر عن معاده ساعة و نص برغم إنك أكبر منه ب 44 سنة يعنى أد جده
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]كُل البستفة دهين .. وف الآخر ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( سوري يعني ما تزعلش ) !!!!!!!!!:smile01*​​*
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
:t11::t11::t11:​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حد في الدنيا يقول الكلام دهون ؟!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعايزة تاخدي دكتوراة ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مطلوب تنافقي حد يا إيريني ... لكن ع الأقل تحاسبي على ألفاظك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:smile01 ( ما يصحش كدة ) :smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]داهية لتكوني عملتي كدة مع مجلات البحث  
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:t11::t11::t11:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> فين الاعتبار الل عاملينوا ليك ؟ أحب أفهم بس ؟؟
> 
> *​






*[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]أنا من كتر الضحك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش عارف أحط مشاركة في موضوعي الأصلي[/FONT]*​[/FONT]:new6::new6::new6:​*[FONT=&quot]
*​
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كُل البستفة دهين .. وف الآخر ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]( سوري يعني ما تزعلش ) !!!!!!!!!:smile01*​​ [/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> :t11::t11::t11:​
> ...







عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]أنا من كتر الضحك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش عارف أحط مشاركة في موضوعي الأصلي[/FONT]*​[/FONT]:new6::new6::new6:​*[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> ...



:new6::new6::new6:​*هو أنا عكيت فى الكلام  ؟

أنا قولت حقائق 

________________

ح أقولك طا

أصل أول لما إنتهت السنة الخامسة 

و استوعبت بداية السنة السادسة كدة 

جالى حالة من الاحباط الشديييييييييد على لامبالاة رهيييييييييييييبة 

ليه ؟؟

المجلات العالمية ديه بتاخد ما بين سنة الى 3 سنين عشان تنشر ليك بحث 

و أنا لو أنهيت 7 سنين دكتوراه من غير ما أناقش : الجامعة هى الل ح تشطب عليا

يعنى المفروض إنى أنشر بحث فى خلال سنة أو سنة و نص 

مش ناقصة أنا بقى عطلة من دا و من دا 

دا غير عطلة المجلات نفسها  

لأنهم فى حالة عدم الموافقة : ممكن يرد عليك بعد 3 شهور أو 4 و يقولك 

آسف مش موافق أنشر لك أبحاث 

فيه مجلات بتبقى واضحة كدة و صريحة 

و تقولك فى وشك : مش بأقبل أبحاث من مصر 

أو 

مش واثق فى النتائج و الأرقام الل إنت كاتبها 

يعنى إحتمال نشر البحث : ضعيف جدا 

يبقى أنا كدة : الدكتوراه راحت فى داهية 

والل أنا بأعمله : مضيعة وقت و مجهود و ضغط عصبى 

ح تقول لى ليه مستمرة ؟؟

أقولك أنا بقى 

أنا عاملة زى المريض الل الدكاترة قالوا له 

إنت لو ما عملتش العملية (لو ما نشرتش بحث) ح تموت ح تموت ( الدكتوراه ماتت)

لكن لو عملت العملية (نشرت بحث) إحتمال تعيش (إحتمال تاخد الدكتوراه لو ناقشت قبل ما تكمل 7 سنين) و احتمال تموت فى العملية ( البحث ما يتقبلش أو يتقبل بعد ما تكمل 7 سنين)

فهمتنى ؟؟

________________

د (ن) و لا غيره لا يملكوا إنهم يدونى الدكتوراه 

لكن يملكوا إنهم يضيعوها منى 



:shutup22:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو أنا عكيت فى الكلام  ؟​*


*​* *[FONT=&quot]عكيتي ؟! ... ديهدي ... لآ هو أنتي بتُعكي ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]نوووهااااائي .. أنتي طول عمرك كيووووتااية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتي ناسية لما سألتي أم العريس أدام العريس ذات نفسه : ( هو العريس عبيط )  ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هي إيريني بتعُك برضك !![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *​* *[FONT=&quot]عكيتي ؟! ... ديهدي ... لآ هو أنتي بتُعكي ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]نوووهااااائي .. أنتي طول عمرك كيووووتااية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتي ناسية لما سألتي أم العريس أدام العريس ذات نفسه : ( هو العريس عبيط )  ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هي إيريني بتعُك برضك !![/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]







:new6::new6::new6:​
*

تصدق ؟؟





أنا زى ما أنا مهما طال الزمان *​
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2017)

*المهم 

نسيت أقولكم إن د(ن) نبهنى إنى ما اتصلش ب د(ع)

و لو أنا عايزاه : أتصل ب د(ن) و هو يكلمهولى

طبعا إتغاظت جدا 

ليه إن شاء الله ؟!

رئيس الجمهورية يا خى ؟!

بعد شهر و نص 

إتصل بيا د (ن) ببرود يفوق الخيال 

ها يا إيرينى خلصتى مراجعة البحث مع د(ع)

لا لسة _ هو ما اتصلش 

كدة بقاله شهر و نص و ماكلمنيش 

كل دا بيراجع البحث ؟؟؟

اكيد 

ممكن حضرتك تكلمه لأنه مش بيرد على تليفوناتى و لا أى واتساب بأبعتهوله و لا حتى إيميلاتى ؟؟

مش أنا قولت لك ما تكلميهوش و أنا الل ح أكلمهولك 

ساعتها بأة إنفجرت بجد 

و المكالمة الل فاتت كانت كوم 

و البرطمة الل برطمتها فى المكالمة ديه كوم تانى خاااااااااااااااااااالص :2:

قولت له 

هو إنتوا ما بتحسوش بالوقت ؟؟

هو الوقت مالوش قيمة عندكوا ؟؟

تقصدى مين بإنتوا ؟؟

ن & ع & هـ 

أنا منهم ؟؟؟

أيوة طبعا 

اليوم بيفرق يا د (ن) 

و النشر بياخد من سنة ل 3 سنين 

و أنا بدأت السنة السادسة و أهو عدا فيها شهرين و أنا لسة ما بعتش لأى جورنال ؟؟؟

مين الل قالك إنه بياخد سنة ؟؟

النشر دا بياخد شهر 

ابن كـ...... مين الل قالك المعلومة ديه ؟؟

أنا مش بأكذب عليك إسأل دودى بنتك إذا كنت مكذبنى 

د(ع) قال لى ممكن أنشر فى مؤتمر عالمى 

و هو المؤتمر دا البقال الل تحت البيت ؟؟ أنزل له السبت يحط لى فول ؟؟!!!

ما هو روخر بياخد سنة فى النشر

و هو إنت ح تمشى وراهم و تضيعنى ؟؟؟

ديه كانت شورى خ ر يوم ما دخلت الدكتوراه

حرام عليييييييييييييك بأة _ حس بأة

يعنى عايزانى أعمل إيه ؟؟

تعمل إيه ؟؟!!! _ تضغط عليه _ تسأله كل شوية _ عملت إيه ؟؟ هببت إيه ؟؟ _ نيلت إيه ؟؟

لكن إنت و لا بتسأل و هو روخر مش بيرد عليا 

يعنى عايزانى أشخط فيه يقوم يعمل بالعند ؟!

يعمل بالعند مع واحد أكبر منه ب 44 سنة ؟؟

يبقى ليا حق لما قولت ما حدش بيحترمك 

بدأ يزعق و قال على فكرة هو ما يقصدش _ هو طابعه هادى 


أنا مالى إن كان يقصد و لا ما يقصدش ؟ هو أنا ح أناسبه ؟؟

أنا ليا دعوة بالنتيجة 

عارف يا دكتور جبل التلج الل وقع سفينة تايتانيك ؟؟

قصدك إيه ؟؟

قصدى إن الدكتوراه بتاعتى ديه _ برنامج ماحدش يحلم بيه 

و متصمم على أعلى مستوى _ زى سفينة تايتانيك بالظبط 

يطلع لى بأة 3 جبال تلج يهدوا الدكتوراه ديه ببرودهم و جبروتهم :2:

على فكرة أنا باخد أدوية بتعمل لى أنإكزايتى anxiety و انتى كدة بتزوديها 

سلامتك من الهلع يا د (ن) 

عايز تخف ؟؟

إخلص منى 

يا تشطب عليا _ يا تخليه يخلصنى 

خلاص ح أكلمهولك و ح أرد عليكى 

طيب 


______________

يتبع
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2017)

*فى يوميها بالليل 

بعت لبنته على الميل رسالة 

ترجتها تفهم د(ن) مدى خطورة الموقف 

و إن الموضوع مش ناقص مضيعة وقت أكتر من كدة 

و فهمتها إن باباها مش مصدقنى نهائى فى موضوع المدة الخاصة بنشر الابحاث

و بالفعل هى بلغته بالكلام بتاعى 

فاتصل بيا بعدها بيومين و قال لى 

دودى قالت لى إنك محطمة نفسيًا

و دا ما يرضنيش 

أنا فهمت منها الموضوع كويس 

و كلمت د(ع) و هو قال لى إنه قرأ البحث و قال إنه لا يصلح للنشر أصلا 

لكن الانجليزى كويس _ طبعا أنا ما قولتلوش إن أنا الل عاملك الانجليزى

اتحداك إن كان قرأ كلمة على بعضها 

و فى سرى : بتضرب و تلاقى ؟!

المهم يعنى هو قال لى إنك تقابليه الساعة 10 الصبح يوم كذا فى الكلية عشان هو عنده محاضرة تخلص 10

و يقعد بأة براحته معاكى عشان تخلصوا الموضوع دا 

حاضر يا دكتور 

______________________

و روحت فعلا طبقا للمعاد _ لكن وصلت 9:30 صباحا

لاقيت إعلان فى الكلية عن مناقشة ماجستير

بأبص فى الاعلان (مجرد فضول)

لاقيت معاد المناقشة الساعة 11 الصبح 

و مين بأة المشرف ؟؟ 

مين ؟؟

ها ؟؟

خمنتوا و لا لسة ؟؟

د(ع) هو االمشرف 

قولت يا لهوى !!!

هو ح يلحق يطلع من المحاضرة و يعدل معايا البحث قبل المناقشة ؟

مش ممكن 

قولت يمكن طابع البحث و حاطط عليه التعديلات و ح يسلمهونى باليد كدة و خلاص ؟؟

المهم 

روحت مكتبه 

لاقيت 3 مهندسات (طبعا استنتجت إنهن المهندسة الل ح تناقش + 2 صديقاتها - من كَم المكياج الل على وشهم) 

قعدت أنا على كرسى فى إنتظار د(ع) 

جه الساعة 10:22 

دخل المكتب موجها كلامه للمهندسة الل ح تناقش : عروستنا 

و وجه كلامه ليا : إزيك يا إيرينى ؟

الحمد لله 

ثوانى معايا 

و بعدين طلع من مكتبه كلم شوية ناس كانوا واقفين برة 

و بعدين دخل تانى المكتب 

و وجه كلامه ليا 

ها _ ح تحضرى المناقشة ؟؟

هو حضرتك مش ح تقعد معايا دلوقتى؟؟

لا الوقت مش ح يكفى 

هو الموضوع كبير أوى كدة ؟

أيوة _ محتاج قاعدة 

طيب أجى لحضرتك الساعة كام ؟؟

تعالى الساعة 2:30

حاضر 

___________

رجعت البيت كانت فى حدود 11:30

و نزلت تانى الساعة 1:30 

وصلت الكلية الساعة 2:00

هو جالى الساعة 3:30

(أصله راح بعد المناقشة مشوار هام)

ما علينا 

قعد معايا ربع ساعة بالظبط 

قال لى فيها أنا شوفت ال introduction  لاقيته مختصر ما كملتش 

طب يا دكتور كنت تقرا بقية البحث عشان تشوف كل العيوب الل فيه _ عشان أعدلها كلها 

و ف سرى : شهر و نص بتبص فى ال introduction ؟!!!! _ طب دا ما يجيش نص صفحة 

أومال ال 20 صفحة الباقيين ح تخلصهم فى 6 سنين ؟؟!!

الحقيقة و أنا قاعدة معاه كنت ماسكة نفسى من العياط 

المهم نصحنى إزاى يتعمل ال introduction و طلب منى أعدله و ابعتهوله عل الميل 

خلصت ال introduction فى يومين _ إتحول من نص صفحة لصفحتين - و بعتهوله عل الميل 

طبعا كنت متأكدة جدا إنه مش ح يقرأ و لا كلمة 

كلمت د(ن) و قولت له : كلمه عشان يخلصنى أرجووووووووووووووووك

فقال لى : شوفتى بأة أنا عملت إيه عشانك؟؟

طب كمل جميلك و كلمه عشان يخلصنى 

بعد اسبوعين د(ن) كلمنى و قال لى قابلى د(ع) يوم الأربع الساعة 2:30 

و لا أقولك كلميه إنتى : أصل أنا ناسى المعاد الساعة كام 

حاضر 

قومت كلمته 

رد عليا (ما صدقتش نفسى من الفرحة ) و قال لى تعالى الساعة 9:30 الصبح 

حاضر 

يتبع



*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2017)

*ملحوظة كدة على جنب 

فى نهاية الموضوع أنا ح أكتب الأسباب الل دفعتنى لكتابة الموضوع 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و روحت فعلا طبقا للمعاد _ لكن وصلت 9:30
> 
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]فيه ملاحظة فشيخة لاحظتها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن كل مواعيدك أثناء رحلة البحث عن الماجستير والدكتوراة*​​ *[FONT=&quot] بتبقى و (نُص)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9 ونص – حداشر ونص – واحدة ونص - أتنين ونص - تلاتة ونص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى المواعيد اللي مافيش فيها و (نُص)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتروحي أنتي قبل الميعاد بـ ( نُص)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ياترى إية الإعجاز العلمي اللي في ( النُص ) ؟!!:closedeye[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فيه ملاحظة فشيخة لاحظتها *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن كل مواعيدك أثناء رحلة البحث عن الماجستير والدكتوراة*​​ *[FONT=&quot] بتبقى و (نُص)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]9 ونص – حداشر ونص – واحدة ونص - أتنين ونص - تلاتة ونص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى المواعيد اللي مافيش فيها و (نُص)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتروحي أنتي قبل الميعاد بـ ( نُص)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ياترى إية الإعجاز العلمي اللي في ( النُص ) ؟!!:closedeye[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



:new6::new6::new6:​*ملعوبة 

________________

الاعجاز العلمى هو : الصدفة 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2017)

*نسيت أقولكم إن فيه حد ما (أعتقد بنته) أقنع د(ن)

إنه المفروض يتكتب إسم د(ع) فى البحث كأحد المؤلفين 

المهم روحت الكلية الساعة 9:00 بالظبط 

لاقيت باب مكتبه مقفول 

استنيته فى الممر 

شوية و جه زميله فى المكتب 

فتح المكتب و سألنى : إنتى مستنية مين ؟

د(ع)

طب إتفضلى يا باشمهندسة إستنيه جوة 

شكرا 

قعدت على الكرسى الل قصاد مكتب د(ع) 

جاءت الساعة 9:40 و هو لسة ما جاش 

إتصلت بيه _ ما ردش _ ففففففففففففففففف

اتصل هو بيا الساعة 10 و قال إنه جاى فى السكة 

جه الساعة 11:00

كان فيه إجتماع فى الكليه الساعة 12:30 و أنا كنت عارفة 

المهم كنت مسجلة الفايل على فلاشة 

فتح اللاب توب و بدأ يعدل فى الفايل 

تخلل الاجتماع بينى و بينه دخول طلبة و رغى للصبح 

خلاصة الاجتماع كان نص ساعة فقط (إعجاز) 

خلص كل البحث ما عدا الجزء الخاص بالنتائج و الخلاصة

و قال ما فيش داعى إسمى يتكتب ضمن المؤلفين 

قولت له : إزاى؟؟ مش حضرتك راجعته و قومت بدور د(هـ) و هو أحد المؤلفين ؟ يبقى أصول إسمك يتكتب 

لا لا أنا مش بأحب كدة 

المهم طيب ح أقدر أقابلك إمتى تانى عشان مراجعة النتائج و الخلاصة ؟؟

إنتى بس خلصى الل قولت لك عليه النهاردة و ابعتيهولى عل الميل 

بصيت له و عينى فى عينه (كأنى بأقوله معقولة ح تراجع ؟؟)

هو فهم النظرة

و قال : ح أراجعهولك المرة ديه ما تقلقيش

شكرا _ معلش تاعباك معايا

طبعا إضطريت أمشى الساعة 12:30 (صدفة النص دا برضوا)

و أنا ماشية قابلت د(ن) فى الكلية 

حكيت له الموقف و قولت له مش عايز يكتب إسمه 

فقال : لا سيبى إسمه 

المهم

عدلت الل هو طلبه فى ساعتين زمن 

و بعتهوله عل الميل 

يتبع

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 ديسمبر 2017)

*إتصلت ب د(ع) و بلغته إنى بعت له البحث عل الميل 

فقال إنه ح يخلص المراجعة و يبعت لى الفايل متراجع 

يا السبت يا الحد (إما السبت أو الأحد)

و عدا السبت و الأحد _ و مافيش أى إيميلات جات لى 

إستنيت للسبت و الحد الل واراهم 

و لا فيه أيتها شىء بتاتا 

إتصلت بيه : ما فيش رد

أبعت له واتساب :ما فيش رد 

فاتصلت ب د (ن)

إتصل بيه كلمه يا دكتور لو سمحت 

قال السبت أو االحد و عدا سبتين و حدين و لا أى إندهاش 

حاضر ح اتصل بيه و أرد عليكى 

شكله بيشتغل عليا شغل المعاريض 

يقصد أنهو سبت و أنهو حد ؟؟

ياريت يحدد

حاضر يا ستى ح أكلمه 

تصدق يا دكتور : إحنا نبقى ظلمنا المجلات ديه لو نشرنا فيها

ظلم صدقنى - حرام نظلمهم معانا و نشوه سمعتهم و أسامينا تتكتب عندهم 

أنا استوعبت ليه المجلات ديه بترفض الأبحاث المصرية 

لهم حق 

حاضر يا إيرينى حاضر 

إدينى الصبر يارب _ ح استنى مكالمتك يا دكتور 

و يعدى يوم و اتنين و تلاتة و مافيش و لا ااااااااااااااا أيتها إتصال 

و إذ فجأة د(ع) هو الل بيتصل 

يا لهول الصاعقة 

يا دكتور _ هو حضرتك بعت الميل ؟؟

لا أنا معملتش حاجة 

طب و بعدين يعنى ؟؟

طب قابلينى يوم التلات الساعة 10:30 أثناء اللجنة 


افتكرت وقتها أغنية : السبت فات و الحد فاااااااااات و بعد بكرة يوم التلاااااااااات 

معاد حبيبى معااااااااااد حبيبى

إفرح يا قلبى 

اه و بعد بكرة نهاااااااااار من الليل 

لولولولى لى لى 


[YOUTUBE]gQ1dQbzEVNY[/YOUTUBE]


(كان أيامها فيه إمتحانات فى الكلية- و هو واخد إشراف على أحد اللجان)

أنا إستغربت 

هو ينفع أدخل لحضرتك أثناء اللجنة ؟؟

الأمن ح يمنعنى من دخول اللجنة 

لا قولى لهم بس إنك طالعة ل د(ع)

ممنووووووووووووع إلا فى حالة إنى أكون رئيس جمهورية أو رئيس وزراء مثلا 

لا لا لا عادى ما فيش مشاكل 

خلاص ماشى 

(و ف سرى معقولة الكلية بقيت هرجلة أوى كدة ؟؟!!!)

تانى يوم الصبح الساعة 9:30 بعت لى رسالة عل الواتساب 

تعالى الساعة 12 بدل 10:30 عشان تكون اللجنة خلصت 

قولت فى سرى : ما قولنا كدة من الأول اللا 

و بالفعل قابلته فى مكتبه 

و خلصت معاه الصفحة الأخير فى عشر دقايق (بين لجنتين)

عدلت كل التعديلات 

موضوع المراجعة مع د (ع) أخد 3 شهور 

برغم إنه كان ممكن يخلص فى أسبوعين

يتبع


*​


----------



## soso a (17 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​*ملعوبة
> 
> ________________
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه 
لاء اعتقد ده طبع فى الشعب المصرى 
يقول تسعه ونص وهو قاصد فى قراره نفسه انها عشره 
اربعه ونص وهو قاصد خمسه وهكذا 
ههههههههههههههه 
انا متابعه من بدرى على فكره من اول الموضوع 
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 ديسمبر 2017)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لاء اعتقد ده طبع فى الشعب المصرى
> يقول تسعه ونص وهو قاصد فى قراره نفسه انها عشره
> اربعه ونص وهو قاصد خمسه وهكذا
> ...



*ما أنا عارفة إنك متابعة من أول الموضوع 

:w00t:

نورتينى بتعليقك العسل 

_______________

أنا غير بقية الشعب المصرى :w00t:

لما بأقول 9 و نص يبقى 9 و نص

:new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*بعت لإحدى المجلات العالمية 

الل ردت بعد 3 أيام و قالت 





Dear Mrs 

We regret to inform you that our journal is unable to accept your manuscript for publication. Any available review comments are listed below this email 

Although your manuscript was not suitable for our journal, I would like to invite you to transfer your manuscript to another journal within our portfolio; our Transfer Desk service will be able to assist you with this 

With kind regards
Editor in Chief

Editors' / Reviewers' comments (if any):
The paper does not appear to belong best in our journal, as its reviewer community is unlikely to know enough about this kind of construction to review the paper. This impression is reinforced by the absence of references to papers in our journal
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعنى :

أسف لإبلاغك بأن مجلتنا غير قادرة على قبول البحث بتاعك

و بعدين دعانى لنقل المخطوطة إلى مجلة أخرى عن طريق خدمة مكتب النقل 

و كتب تحت تعليق المحررين و االمراجعين :

لا يبدو أن الورقة تنتمي لمجلتنا، بسبب إن ما فيش ولا مرجع من الل موجودين فى البحث مأخوذ من مجلتنا

_______________

الحقيقة وافقت على النقل عن طريق مكتب خدمة النقل دا 

بعدها بيوم رد هذا المكتب بالآتى 



Dear Mrs 

We are pleased to let you know that your submission has passed our technical checks.

NEXT STEPS
We will check your submission to ensure it passes quality requirements before we recommend journals you may wish to transfer to

With kind regards​

أنقر للتوسيع...

يعنى بيقول : إن البحث بتاعى نجح فى الاختبار الفنى و سيتم التحقق من إختبارات الجودة 

بعد 5 أيام ردوا و قالوا :







Dear Mrs 

We are pleased to let you know that your submission has now passed all checks.

NEXT STEPS
Your manuscript has been given to your Transfer Coordinator, who will analyse your submission and be in touch with recommended journals

Please let us know if you have any questions

With kind regards​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يعنى : البحث بتاعى نجح فى كل الاختبارات و تم تحويله الى منسق النقل لاختيار المجلة المناسبة 
_________________________

بعد يومين رد عليا و أعطانى ليستة بالمجلات الل ينفع أنقل لها البحث 

الليستة فيها بالظبط 4 مجلات 

ولا واحدة فيهم تابعة لليستة بتاعة الجامعة 

ياااااااااااااااا حلاااااااااااااااااوة 

طبعا رديت عليه و قولت له لا أنا عايزة مجلة تكون تبع ال master journal list 

و أعطيته 11 مجلة ينفع أنشر فيها 

فرد عليا بعد 5 أيام و قال 



Thank you for letting us know that you do not wish to transfer your submission to any of the journals listed

I understand you have certain requirements for publication that lead to your preference for different journals than the ones listed. Unfortunately, we can not help you with pre-submission inquiries to other journals: we have analyzed your manuscript using advanced algorithms to match your manuscript against all journals and the journals listed came out as the best matches for this manuscript. This means the chance of acceptance at another journal might be limited and we are therefore unable to advice a transfer to another journal. Of course you are free to submit your manuscript directly to your preferred journal yourself

Please let us know if you would like to reconsider the options previously listed
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

بما معناه إنه مش ح يبعت لأى واحدة من الليستة الل أنا بعتهاله 

___________

يومها بعت لمجلة تانية خااااااااااااااالص بعيدة عن هذا الناشر 

و حاليًا أنا فى إنتظار ردهم 

أنا متأكدة بس ما أعرفش 

هم ما ردوش عشان فى أجازة الكريسماس 

و ما حبوش يغموا نفسى فى راس السنة :w00t:

______________

المشاركات الل جاية (إن شاء الله) 

ح أوضح فيها الأخطاء الل أنا وقعت فيها (أثناء رحلة الدراسات العليا)

و ح أكتب شوية نصائح للناس الل بتفكر تدرس دراسات عليا 

و شوية تعليقات بسيطة كدة للجامعة 

و ح أوضح ليه كتبت الموضوع دا 

انتظرونى 

:flowers:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و كتب تحت تعليق المحررين و االمراجعين :
> لا يبدو أن الورقة تنتمي لمجلتنا، بسبب إن ما فيش ولا مرجع من الل موجودين فى البحث مأخوذ من مجلتنا
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]المجلة نبهتك وقالت لك : أنتي أصلاً مش مُطّلِعة على مجلتنا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وواضح أنك واخدانا كوبري ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أعتقد أن الخطأ كان هنا يا " إيريني "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كان المفرو – أو على الأقل المشرف بتاعك – ينبهك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنك تطلعي الأول على المجلات قبل كتابة البحث – أو إرساله - 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مش بعد منه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثلاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: هل ينفع تكتبي بحث عن الخرسانة وتبعتيه لمجلة طبية ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة معناتو إنك أصلاً مش مستوعبة تخصص أو مجالات أهتمام المجلة[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]ونرجع نقول*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إحنا بنفتقد منظومة ( الإحتراف ) في شتى المجالات في مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحدوتة مش أكتبي بحث وأبعتيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتحيا ماسر تلات مرات ... !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دي مسئولية المشرف أولاً وأخيراً ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]المجلة نبهتك وقالت لك : أنتي أصلاً مش مُطّلِعة على مجلتنا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وواضح أنك واخدانا كوبري ...*​​[/FONT][/FONT]



*فين قالوا : إنى مش مُطّلِعة على مجلتهم ؟؟ :dntknw:

زعلتنى لما قولت إنى واخداكم كوبرى

:new2:


​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فين قالوا : إنى مش مُطّلِعة على مجلتهم ؟؟ :dntknw:
> 
> زعلتنى لما قولت إنى واخداكم كوبرى
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]أنتي لية أخدتي كلامي بترجمة حرفية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أقري آخر سطرين من أول رسالة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتي تفهمي مضمون الكلام واللي أنتي نفسك ترجمتيه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هو عايز يقولك ( ضمناً ) أنه أخد ( إنطباع ) أنك مش مطلعة على المجلة*​
*[FONT=&quot]بدليل أنك ماستشهديش بأي مرجع من عندهم .. ( الكلام ضمني يعني )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأنتي فعلاً لم تطلعي على المجلة ... أنتي جابولك إسم مجلة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أوم رزعتي البحث وأقلب[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ودي مش غلطتك أنتي .. غلطة الباشا المشرف[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اللي المفروض يوجهك تعملي أية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس يكونش الجدع بتاع المجلة دهون أتقمص ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتي خرفتي بكلمة كدة وألا كدة معاهم ( كعادتك ) ؟[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> زعلتنى لما قولت إنى واخداكم كوبرى
> 
> :new2:
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]ما أنتي واخدهم كوبري فعلاً .. عشان الدكتوراة مش أكتر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ديهدي ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما يعني أغبيا مش فاهمين شغل المصاروة !![/FONT]*​:new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (18 ديسمبر 2017)

اوعى فى الااخر تقولى انك انسحبتى ومش كملتى البتاعة دى الدكتوارة
والهى عبو ممكن يجيلة سكتة قلبية ههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2017)

grges monir قال:


> اوعى فى الااخر تقولى انك انسحبتى ومش كملتى البتاعة دى الدكتوارة
> والهى عبو ممكن يجيلة سكتة قلبية ههههههه


:new6::new6::new6:



*[FONT=&quot]المفترض انك بتاخد الدرجة العلمية في بلدك الأول*​
*[FONT=&quot]وبعدين تعمل لها معادلة لو حبيت تكمل في جامعات أجنبية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هما هنا بيطلبوا العكس ..!![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]روحي أنشري في مجلة علمية الأول علشان نعترف بيكي ..!![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إذا كانت الجامعة اللي الدكتوراة دي تخصها والطالب يتبعها مش عايزة تعترف برسالة دكتوراة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إلا لو جهة خارجية أعترفت ببحث الدكتوراة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يعني زي واحد بيطالب الناس تعترف بأبنه الأول علشان هو يعترف بيه [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أية الغباء دة !!![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أنت ممكن تنشر اللي أنت عايزه بمقابل مالي – تبرع – إعلانات ..أي حاجة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ماهي قيمة النشر هنا إذا كنت هتنشره بفلوسك ؟!!!! [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأصل أن الجامعة بعد ما تناقش الرسالة وتمنح درجة الدكتوراة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هي اللي تبعت للمجلات العلمية .. عندنا طلاب نوابغ لو حبيتم تنشروا أبحاثهم[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المجلات العلمية – حسب فهمي أنا – هي اللي تجري ورا كل بحث جديد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مش العكس ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أو يمكن أنا اللي مش فاهم حاجة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنتي لية أخدتي كلامي بترجمة حرفية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقري آخر سطرين من أول رسالة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتي تفهمي مضمون الكلام واللي أنتي نفسك ترجمتيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو عايز يقولك ( ضمناً ) أنه أخد ( إنطباع ) أنك مش مطلعة على المجلة[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]بدليل أنك ماستشهديش بأي مرجع من عندهم .. ( الكلام ضمني يعني )[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​​




*لا هو مش عايز يقول إنى مش مطلعة على المجلة 

هو عايز يقول :

إنتى بتستعبطى ؟؟

دا ولا مرجع من الليستة الل عندك واخداه من عندنا

يا بجاحتك يا شيخة 

:w00t:
​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وأنتي فعلاً لم تطلعي على المجلة ... أنتي جابولك إسم مجلة[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أوم رزعتي البحث وأقلب[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ودي مش غلطتك أنتي .. غلطة الباشا المشرف[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]اللي المفروض يوجهك تعملي أية[/FONT]*
> ...



*هم المشرفين و لا إدونى إسم مجلة و لا عملوا حاجة :08:

أنا الل بعت للناس دول منى لنفسى 

و ح أقولك السبب

أنا إشتغلت بأسلوب برمجة معين و محدد 

أسلوب البرمجة دا : شغل شاغل مجلات كتيرة منهم المجلة الل أنا بعتلها 

المجلات ديه بتاخد الأبحاث الل بتطبق البرمجة ديه على أى معادلات 

حلو ؟؟

لا مش حلو 

ليه ؟؟

لأن فيه شرط مهم جدا عندهم 

إن تكون المعادلات الل إنت إستخدمتها فى البرمجة : هم أصلا عارفينها 

يعنى لو مش عارفين المعادلات ح يرفضوا البحث زى ما عملوا معايا 

هم قالوا ما عندناش حد يراجع النوع دا من المنشآت (يعنى مش واثقين إن المعادلات الل محطوطة فى البرنامج أصلا صح و لا غلط )

ح تقول لى : طب ليه بعتى لهم أصلا _ و إنتى عارفة دا ؟!

لأن المشرفين كان من ضمن تواجهاتهم إنى أبعت لمجلات البرمجة (أيا كان إسمها بأة - مش مهم)


فبعت لهم عشان قولت نقفل باب ارسال البحث للمجلات ديه


وما يجيش حد من المشرفين يقول : ما بعتيش ليه للمجلات ديه ؟؟​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بس يكونش الجدع بتاع المجلة دهون أتقمص ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتي خرفتي بكلمة كدة وألا كدة معاهم ( كعادتك ) ؟*​​:new6::new6::new6:​
> 
> [/FONT]
> [/FONT]





:new6::new6::new6:
​*هو أنا بأنطق خالص ؟

دا أنا كيوتة ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما أنتي واخدهم كوبري فعلاً .. عشان الدكتوراة مش أكتر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ديهدي ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما يعني أغبيا مش فاهمين شغل المصاروة !![/FONT]*​:new6:​[/FONT]



*يا شيخ دا أنا كنت باحسب إنك تقصد نفسك 

لما قولت : وواضح إنك واخدانا كبرى 

(معلش اللهجة الاسكندرانى لخبطتنى) :2:

أتاريك تقصد المجلة *

:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

grges monir قال:


> اوعى فى الااخر تقولى انك انسحبتى ومش كملتى البتاعة دى الدكتوارة
> والهى عبو ممكن يجيلة سكتة قلبية ههههههه



*أعتقد إنه لو سمع الخبر دا 

إحتمال يعمل حفلة و يعزمنا على شاورما ​*:smil12:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أعتقد إن الكلية بتعمل كدة 

عشان ما حدش يدرس دكتوراه عندهم

هذا و الله أعلم
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

*الأخطاء الل ارتكبتها فى هذه الرحلة :

أول خطأ هو إنى لما أخدت ال6 مواد على أربع ترمات 

ما بدأتش البرمجة فى أجازة الصيف

لأ أنا كنت بأنتخ فى الصيف تماما

_____________________

تانى خطأ : إنى ما كنتش بأتابع التعديلات الل فى اللوائح الل بتعملها الكلية 

كنت بأحسب إن أنا ماليش دعوة باللوائح الجديدة 

________________________

تالت خطأ : إنى ما كنتش حاسبة التكلفة كويس

و ديه أنا ح أشرحها بالتفصيل فى نصائحى لطالب الدكتوراه

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> تانى خطأ : إنى ما كنتش بأتابع التعديلات الل فى اللوائح الل بتعملها الكلية
> 
> كنت بأحسب إن أنا ماليش دعوة باللوائح الجديدة
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]أيوون هنا بقى مربط الفرس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ركزي معايا الله لا يسيئك ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]التعديل اللي حصل  في اللآئحة هل تم بعد ما قدمتي ورقك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا قبل ما تقدمي ورقك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن القاعدة أني أخضع للوائح وقت التقديم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا أنا باكتسب وضع قانوني محدد وقتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنه ( المفترض يعني ) إن أي تعديل لا ينطبق على وضعي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش المفترض أن صاحب الشأن يفضل يجري ورا اللوائح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تتعدل وتتلغي وتضاف وتتحذف ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا إذا كانت في صالحي فـ .. أستفيد منها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لو مش في صالحي وأثرت على وضعي المُكتسب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من حقي أأقدم تظلم [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( ولا هي فاهمة حاجة ) [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أيوون هنا بقى مربط الفرس*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ركزي معايا الله لا يسيئك ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]التعديل اللي حصل  في اللآئحة هل تم بعد ما قدمتي ورقك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا قبل ما تقدمي ورقك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن القاعدة أني أخضع للوائح وقت التقديم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا أنا باكتسب وضع قانوني محدد وقتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنه ( المفترض يعني ) إن أي تعديل لا ينطبق على وضعي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش المفترض أن صاحب الشأن يفضل يجري ورا اللوائح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تتعدل وتتلغي وتضاف وتتحذف ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا إذا كانت في صالحي فـ .. أستفيد منها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*اللايحة الجديدة الل طبقوها عليا كانت بعد ما قدمت ورقى و بعد كمان ما استلمت لائحتى 

كانت بالظبط بعد ما بدأ الترم الأول من أول سنة دكتوراه بشهرين 

تخيل ؟؟

و لما اتكلمت فى الكلية :

أخذت زعيق و شخط و نطر 

_________

طب قول لى أقدم تظلمى فين ؟؟ و عند مين بالظبط ؟؟

:dntknw:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]أسألي المشرف بتاعك الأول د (لآم ألف) دهون .. ولازم يدعمك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش يعيش الأستهبال في أرقى صوره *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وتروحي شئون الدراسات أو شئون الطلبة اللي أستلمتي من عندهم اللآئحة وتقدمي تظلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفي مين اللي أصدر التعديل ووجهي له التظلم بتاعك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بس إحياااة النبي تلمي لسانك شوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأحسن يلغوا كلية الهندسة من أصله[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أسألي المشرف بتاعك الأول د (لآم ألف) دهون .. ولازم يدعمك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش يعيش الأستهبال في أرقى صوره *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وتروحي شئون الدراسات أو شئون الطلبة اللي أستلمتي من عندهم اللآئحة وتقدمي تظلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفي مين اللي أصدر التعديل ووجهي له التظلم بتاعك[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


*كتر خيرك يا عبود 

أشكرك من كل قلبى 
:flowers:

ح أشوف الموضوع دا 

و ح أبلغك بالنتائج أول بأول

:t23:​*




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]بس إحياااة النبي تلمي لسانك شوية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأحسن يلغوا كلية الهندسة من أصله[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]



*هو أنا بأقول حاجة ؟؟

دا أنا كيوتة خالص ​*



:t23:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]سؤال تاني مهم ...معلش*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما أستلمتي اللآئحة وقعتي عليها بالأستلام ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما حصل تعديل في اللآيحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تم أخطارك بالتعديل رسمي ( خطاب موجه ليكي ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان تاريخه أمتى الأخطار دهون ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا عرفتي شفاهة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ردي عليا قبل ما تعملي تظلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عشان نقولوا لك تعملي أية [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سؤال تاني مهم ...معلش*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما أستلمتي اللآئحة وقعتي عليها بالأستلام ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما حصل تعديل في اللآيحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تم أخطارك بالتعديل رسمي ( خطاب موجه ليكي ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان تاريخه أمتى الأخطار دهون ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا عرفتي شفاهة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ردي عليا قبل ما تعملي تظلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عشان نقولوا لك تعملي أية [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



*لما استلمت اللايحة 

ما وقعتش على ولا حاجة (بصراحة أنا مش فاكرة وقعت و لا لأة)

أما بالنسبة للايحة الجديدة 

ما حدش أخطارنى شخصيا 

عرفت شفاهة من إحدى زميلاتى فى الدكتوراه بعد 4 سنين 

_________________


معلومة يمكن تفيد 

كل لايحة مكتوب تاريخ إصدارها 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لما استلمت اللايحة
> ما وقعتش على ولا حاجة (بصراحة أنا مش فاكرة وقعت و لا لأة)
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]يا ست أنتي أتقِ الله في اللي خلفوني*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتي مش قلتي هنا[/FONT]*​ :download::download::download:​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *اللايحة الجديدة الل طبقوها عليا كانت بعد ما قدمت ورقى و بعد كمان ما استلمت لائحتى ​*


*​*
 *[FONT=&quot]أستلمتي لايحة وألا ما أستلمتيش ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقعتي بالأستلام .. وألا عملتي أية إكزاكتيللي ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو وقعتي بالأستلام يبقى أي تغيير لآزمن يتم أخطارك بيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو ماوقعتيش على حاجة ولا أستلمتي حاجة رسمي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الوضع مش في صالحك [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا ست أنتي أتقِ الله في اللي خلفوني*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتي مش قلتي هنا[/FONT]*​ :download::download::download:​
> 
> [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]أستلمتي لايحة وألا ما أستلمتيش ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقعتي بالأستلام .. وألا عملتي أية إكزاكتيللي ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو وقعتي بالأستلام يبقى أي تغيير لآزمن يتم أخطارك بيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو ماوقعتيش على حاجة ولا أستلمتي حاجة رسمي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الوضع مش في صالحك*​* [/FONT]*​



*إستلمت لايحة : أيوة إستلمت

وقعت بالاستلام و لا لأة : مش فاكرة 

و أنا مش معايا أى إثبات (صورة) لتوقيعى باستلام أى حاجة 

 أعتقد استلام اللائحة مش بيبقى رسمى 

و ممكن أسأل فى الكلية برضوا​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إستلمت لايحة : أيوة إستلمت
> وقعت بالاستلام و لا لأة : مش فاكرة
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]موضوعك كبر في دماغي ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا لما حاجة تكبر في نافوخي مش بنسيبوها[/FONT]*​:love34:​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين نعرفوا التالي وبتركيز كدهون :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1- اية اللي مفروض يحصل لما تحبي تناقشي ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](عايزها في شكل نقط مختصرة بدون رغي )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]2 – المشرف قالك أية ؟ قالك لازم بحث ؟ وألا مين اللي قالك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المفرو تتطبق عليكي اللآيحة القديمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها أساااااس خطوات التقدم لنيل درجة الدكتوراة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا – بالعقل يعني – ماكانوش سلموكي لآيحة من أساسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانوا علقوها على باب الجامعة وتحيا ماسر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كونها مطبوعة وبتتوزع على كل طالب ماجستير أو دكتوراة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة معناه إعلان رسمي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى لآزمن حتمن توقعي عليها بالإستلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا إذا كانت لآئحة أسترشادية فقط 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤال تاني ( طاه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعديل اللائحة تم تعليق أي إعلان بيه وعليه توقيع رئيس الجامعة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سؤال تالت كمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو معاكي اللآيحة ناو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفي لي فيها حتة بتقول ( أنه يجوز تعديلها بدون إخطار مُسبق )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أيوتها ديك أهل ملحوظة تعطي نفس المعنى[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]موضوعك كبر في دماغي ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا لما حاجة تكبر في نافوخي مش بنسيبوها[/FONT]*​:love34:​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزين نعرفوا التالي وبتركيز كدهون :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1- اية اللي مفروض يحصل لما تحبي تناقشي ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](عايزها في شكل نقط مختصرة بدون رغي )[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​
> [/CENTER]
> [/FONT]



*
بأقدم صورة من البحث المنشور لقسم الدراسات العليا فى الكلية عشان يوافقوا على إجراءات المناقشة

بيبصوا عليه و يتأكدوا إنه منشور فى مجلة عالمية 

يبعتوا للقسم الل أنا بأعمل الدكتوراه فيه و يقولوا : ما فيش أى مانع من إتمام إجراءات المناقشة

بعد كدة المشرفين بيعملوا تشكيل لجنة 

بيطلع الورق بتاع تشكيل اللجنة لمجلس الكلية 

و شوية اجراءات (تخلص فى شهر)

و بعديها أبدأ أقابل الممتحنين و يتحدد معاد و أناقش
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]2 – المشرف قالك أية ؟ قالك لازم بحث ؟ وألا مين اللي قالك ؟*​​ [/FONT]



*الل قال هو وكيل الكلية للدراسات العليا 

لأنه هو الل رفض إتمام إجراءات المناقشة 

 لما لقى البحث القديم فى مجلة مش ضمن الليستة 

الرفض دا كان بين قسم الدراسات العليا و القسم الل أنا عاملة فيه الدكتوراه 

الل بلغنى هو رئيس القسم الل أنا عاملة فيه الدكتوراه​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سؤال تاني ( طاه )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تعديل اللائحة تم تعليق أي إعلان بيه وعليه توقيع رئيس الجامعة ؟[/FONT]*​
> [/FONT]



*

كل اللوائح بيتم تسليمها أوتوماتك لكل الدكاترة فى الكلية 

و بالطبع إستلمها الاتنين مشرفين بتوعى

لكن لم يتم تعليق أى إعلان نهائى​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الل قال هو وكيل الكلية للدراسات العليا
> 
> لأنه هو الل رفض إتمام إجراءات المناقشة
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]كدة خلاص*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتي فوتي على نفسك فرصة التظلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك نفذتي التعديل الجديد أأوول ريدي[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كنت فاهم أن ممكن نستعبطوا ونعلموا نفسنا مش عارفين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولعي في اللايحة اللي عندك 
[/FONT]*​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سؤال تالت كمان*[/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot]لو معاكي اللآيحة ناو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفي لي فيها حتة بتقول ( أنه يجوز تعديلها بدون إخطار مُسبق )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أيوتها ديك أهل ملحوظة تعطي نفس المعنى[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



*مافيش الحتة ديه نهائى فى اللايحة الل معايا 

أنا مفلياها :w00t:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مافيش الحتة ديه نهائى فى اللايحة الل معايا
> 
> أنا مفلياها :w00t:
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ فالحة والله ...*​​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كدة خلاص*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتي فوتي على نفسك فرصة التظلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنك نفذتي التعديل الجديد أأوول ريدي[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كنت فاهم أن ممكن نستعبطوا ونعلموا نفسنا مش عارفين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولعي في اللايحة اللي عندك
> [/FONT]*​:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye​[/FONT]



:190vu::190vu::190vu:​
*بس تشكر يا عبود بجد 

تعبتك معايا 

انت بتحب تخدم بدون مقابل 

أخدت من وقتك عشانى 

كتر ألف خيرك بصراحة

:big35:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ​
> *بس تشكر يا عبود بجد
> 
> تعبتك معايا
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآ...بدون مقابل دة أية ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة آني كنا راسمين ناكلوا من وراكي عيش[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:


*[FONT=&quot]هي طبعاً مش غلطتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غلطة الباشا المشرف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما أنعدام ضمير أو لامبالاة غير عادية[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 ديسمبر 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآ...بدون مقابل دة أية ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة آني كنا راسمين ناكلوا من وراكي عيش[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ...



*أو يمكن جهل 

الله أعلم 

_______________

بس كتر خيرك بجد 

حقيقى يعنى 

كتر خيرك

حقيقى مش عارفة أشكرك إزاى 

:36_3_11:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 ديسمبر 2017)

*

عزيزى طالب الدراسات العليا 

حط فى دماغك لو إنت ناوى تاخد الدكتوراه و كنت جايب تقدير جيد فى الكلية 

الكلية مش ح تقبل إنك تناقش الدكتوراه 

حتى لو كنت خلصت موضوع الدكتوراه و بتدفع المصاريف كل سنة و نشرت بحث و كل حاجة 

و جاهز للمناقشة 

برضوا مش ح يناقشوك و ح تترفض الرسالة 


يتبع 


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 ديسمبر 2017)

*

عزيزى طالب الدراسات العليا 

حط فى دماغك إن المصاريف السنوية الل بتدفعها ممكن  تغير فى يوم و ليلة 

أنا كنت بأدفع 650 جنيه فى السنة 

فجأة بقيت 4800 جنيه سنويا

و لو أجلت دفعهم ح تتحط عليك غرامة تأخير 10% فى السنة 

إحنا كنا بندفع 150 جنيه للمادة الواحدة 

و هم 6 مواد 

150*6=900 جنيه 

لكن دلوقتى المادة الواحدة ب 1250 جنيه 

1250*6= 7500جنيه

و لو رسبت ح تدفع تانى ما فيش مشاكل 

و لازم على الأقل تجيب جيد مرتفع فى كل مادة 

لو ما جبتش جيد مرتفع تبقى فى نظر الكلية : راسب

يتبع 


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 ديسمبر 2017)

*

عزيزى طالب الدكتوراه

حط فى دماغك إن نشر البحث يحتاج حاجتين مهمين جدا 

1- دولارات 

ح تلاقى مجلات تقولك حساب النشر للصفحة الواحدة 100 دولار لغاية 8 صفحات (مثلا) 

و باقى الصفحات ب 50 دولار 

فمثلا لو عندك 15 صفحة 

يبقى 100*8 + 50*7 = 1150 دولار 

يعنى 23000 جنيه

مجلات تانية بتحاسب بطريقة مختلفة 

تقولك : حساب ثابت 200 دولار + كل رسمة ب 400 دولار 

إحسبها إنت بأة على حسب عدد الرسومات الل عندك 

مجلات تانية تقولك أنا مجلة مجانية لكن أنا بأحاسب على الرسومات الملونة 

الرسمة الواحدة ب 800 دولار 

و هكذا 

يعنى ما حدش يقولك نشر البحث بالبلاش 

دا ممكن يكون بمبالغ توصل ل 5000 دولار 

يعنى 100ألف جنيه 

فيه مجلات بأة بتبقى مجانية فعلا 

بس المجلات ديه مش بتقبل الأبحاث من أى مكان 

يعنى بيبقى فيه عقود بينهم و ما بين جامعات معينة أو هيئات ما 

هى المسئولة عن الدعم المادى للمجلات ديه 

و بيبقى العقود الل بينهم فيها شروط إن نشر الابحاث بيكون مجانا إذا كان مصدره جامعات أو هيئات ما 

و أى أبحاث تانية بتبقى بالفلوس

فاستعد ماديًا





2- التصاريح

فى كل الأبحاث لازم تكتب مصدر المعلومة بتاعتك 

و لازمن يكون فيه حالة (ما) بتدرسها 

الحالة ديه (المدروسة فى البحث بتاعك) إنت جبت المعلومات بتاعتها اللى بنيت عليها دراستك منيييييييين ؟؟

فرضًا و جدلًا إنك جبتها من أحد الأبحاث 

يبقى لازمن تجيب تصريح بأخذ المعلومات ديه و دراستها من المجلة الل اتنشر فيها البحث دا

و طبعا من الأفضل إنك تنشر بحثك فى نفس المجلة و إلا ح تضطر تدفع مبلغ مالى عشان تاخد التصريح دا

فرضًا و جدلًا إنك جبت معلوماتك ديه من هيئة ما فى بلدك (وزارة سياحة مثلًا)

لازم تجيب تصريح بالانجليزى طبعًا بنشر معلومات عن هذه الحالة  من هذه الهيئة 

لو ماعرفتش تجيب التصاريح ديه 

بحثك مش ح يتنشر 


و إوعى تفتكر إنك لو أخدت صورة snapshot أو print screen  لأى منشأ ما على برنامج google earth أو ما يشابهه : إن الصور ديه ح تتقبل نشرها من غير تصريح 

فاستعد لحاجة زى كدة 

لأنها مهمة جدا 

و مايجيش دكتور فى الكلية يقولك مش لازمن نكتب إسم المنشأ دا 

يبقى بيخدعك 

مش معقولة مثلا تدرس الهرم الأكبر

و تقول فيه مبنى فى مصر شكله كيت و كيت و هو دا الل أنا بأدرسه بدون ما تذكر إسمه

ولا مجلة ح تقبل الهلس دا

و الجامعة بتاعتك مالهاش دعوة : مش ح تساعدك فى الحصول على التصاريح ديه و لا ح تساعدك ماديًا

يتبع 


*​


----------

